# Dunwich Dynamo (Sat 16th - SUn 17th July)



## Sittingduck (21 May 2011)

Hi

Not 100% sure if I am going to do it but quite fancy it this year! Just wondering who else might be up for it?

Info from Southwark Cyclists site is here: http://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/content/dunwich-dynamo

I have only done it once before (2009) and it was very hot and we went off way too fast for the first 30 miles... I suffered. Fancy another crack now though, at perhaps a more realistic pace...


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2011)

Bought a ticket back from Ipswich.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2011)

I'm hoping to be there, just need to plan the logistics.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2011)

Yup I will be there for the first time..


----------



## velovoice (21 May 2011)

Second time for me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ravenbait (21 May 2011)

Not this year. I did it 2001 through 2006 but haven't been back since (it's a long way to go for a ride). I was thinking about it, because I haven't done it on a really fast bike yet, but I'm on standby that weekend. Maybe next year.

Sam


----------



## Quagga (21 May 2011)

Was all signed up, roped in a few mates from work and bullied some others into joining as well.
Then the wife announces that that Saturday will be the day of her birthday BBQ

So having ritually humiliated a few people to get them to agree to do it, on Monday i now have to back-out gracefully whilst still maintaining some vestiges of pride.

Next year though... i mean what are the chances her birthday will fall in the middle of july in 2012 as well?


----------



## iZaP (21 May 2011)

Because there are so many people doing it, is there going to be some sort of CC peloton in the big peloton?


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Because there are so many people doing it, is there going to be some sort of CC peloton in the big peloton?



It usually works out that way, Arnold. Yes, it is an experience, but, at the level of participation it is receiving, lack of facility/support/backup for night-riding cyclists seems a bit of a 'cop-out'.

CycleChat squad members have been superbly looked after by steve vw, in previous editions - a total support pack on wheels. (Two and Four + family). 

Rite of passage though... Go for it! And, it is a tun up and ride, ride. Bring all your mates - if they think they're 'ard enough.


----------



## iZaP (21 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Rite of passage though... Go for it! And, it is a tun up and ride, ride. Bring all your mates - if they think they're 'ard enough.



Everyone is hard enough to ride down to there...

It's all about cycling back


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2011)

True, but when you're cycling back, don't forget to leave a 'triangle-shaped' route on the map - not just an 'up and down' - that's boring!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (21 May 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Hi
> 
> Not 100% sure if I am going to do it but quite fancy it this year! Just wondering who else might be up for it?



All signed up , tickets bought , bike spaces booked. 
And after last night ride feeling a lot better about it.


----------



## 4F (21 May 2011)

yep planning to.


----------



## rb58 (21 May 2011)

I'm doing it, and plan to ride back too. Last year I got as far as Brentwood on the return before a sore foot forced me to give up. This year I shall be trying to get all the way home.


----------



## redflightuk (21 May 2011)

3rd time for me. Ridden back to Ipswich last two years and probably the same this year. Depends how i feel after the Brighton FNRttc.


----------



## Mark Grant (21 May 2011)

I'm a definite possible maybe......perhaps.



Mark.


----------



## AKA Bob (22 May 2011)

Signed up and have my coach ticket! Just need to see 'shrink' to discuss my idea of taking the Brompton instead of the bike with 27 well spaced gears!


----------



## frank9755 (22 May 2011)

I'm going to do it.


----------



## Dan B (22 May 2011)

Hopefully doing the fnrttc + dunwich combo as in previous years. Depends on flights though: apparently I'm supposed to be in Italy during the week preceding


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 May 2011)

Dan B said:


> Hopefully doing the fnrttc + dunwich combo as in previous years. Depends on flights though: apparently I'm supposed to be in Italy during the week preceding



Yes, ive noticed the Brighton fnrttc pre-ceeds this ride yet again...

It is stupid of me to think about doing both back to back isnt it.....


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes, ive noticed the Brighton fnrttc pre-ceeds this ride yet again...
> 
> It is stupid of me to think about doing both back to back isnt it.....



Simon does this deliberately...why it's the 'genteel ride'.
I'm planning to do both....


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Simon does this deliberately...why it's the 'genteel ride'.
> I'm planning to do both....



 

But back to back and no sleep? Do we need our heads tested??


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

I'll take the train back home, few hours kip, sorted.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'll take the train back home, few hours kip, sorted.....



Wuss...


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'll take the train back home, few hours kip, sorted.....



Just ride London - Brighton - London - Dunwich Stu. Then "get the train back." after that. It's easy. Just make time for yourself by pedalling a bit faster so you can have a break inbetween rides!


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Just ride London - Brighton - London - Dunwich Stu. Then "get the train back." after that. It's easy. Just make time for yourself by pedalling a bit faster so you can have a break inbetween rides!



LOL......No thanks!


----------



## redjedi (23 May 2011)

I think I'll be doing the Brighton ride this year and I doubt there's much chance of me doing both.

I usually lose enthusiasm on the DD by the time I've finished breakfast and realise there's still another 30 miles to go to get to a decent train station.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

redjedi said:


> I think I'll be doing the Brighton ride this year and I doubt there's much chance of me doing both.
> 
> I usually lose enthusiasm on the DD by the time I've finished breakfast and realise there's still another 30 miles to go to get to a decent train station.




No, there's _only _another 30 miles to go....


----------



## stevevw (23 May 2011)

Not yet certain if we will have a CC Chuck wagon this year as last years driver stupidly wants to do the ride this time.  But if I tell him what a terrible time he will have cycling through the night and how hard it will be for him to cycle that far, we may be in luck or I may be able to twist my daughters arm to do the driving and canteen duty.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 May 2011)

stevevw said:


> Not yet certain if we will have a CC Chuck wagon this year as last years driver stupidly wants to do the ride this time.  But if I tell him what a terrible time he will have cycling through the night and how hard it will be for him to cycle that far, we may be in luck or I may be able to twist my daughters arm to do the driving and canteen duty.



Am sure it would be awesome of this to be done again and a first timer like me would love it and you long time!


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am sure it would be awesome of this to be done again and a first timer like me *would love it and you long time*!



I'd scrap the van in that case, Steve.


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 May 2011)

And I've just eaten. Anyone got any pictures of nice fluffy bunnies to replace that disturbing image.


----------



## Ravenbait (23 May 2011)

Sam


----------



## leyton condor (23 May 2011)

Coach tickets booked, some mates from work are coming along as well. I have moved house since the last one, I hope I can find the Hope1, saddlebag and all the other bits that I use only on the Dynamo.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (24 May 2011)

I'm doing it for the first time this year!

Hopefully getting someone to come along too.

Do CC'ers use some way to identify themselves so if we spot one another we can give a quick hello etc.?


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> I'm doing it for the first time this year!
> 
> Hopefully getting someone to come along too.
> 
> Do CC'ers use some way to identify themselves so if we spot one another we can give a quick hello etc.?



I will probably wear my CycleChat jersey as I can imagine a few others will.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (25 May 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> I'm doing it for the first time this year!
> 
> Hopefully getting someone to come along too.
> 
> Do CC'ers use some way to identify themselves so if we spot one another we can give a quick hello etc.?



I'll be wearing a Scout necker with a flashing Fleur de lye, described on Friday night's ride as "Trippy"


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2011)

Hmmm, I'm still plotting possible post-Dun Run plans but it's looking as if there will be a fair few CCers this year.


----------



## frank9755 (25 May 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> I'm doing it for the first time this year!
> 
> Hopefully getting someone to come along too.
> 
> Do CC'ers use some way to identify themselves so if we spot one another we can give a quick hello etc.?



I'll wear my CC jersey too. I expect I'll recognise you from your avatar


----------



## MovingAlong (26 May 2011)

stevevw said:


> Not yet certain if we will have a CC Chuck wagon this year as last years driver stupidly wants to do the ride this time.  But if I tell him what a terrible time he will have cycling through the night and how hard it will be for him to cycle that far, we may be in luck or I may be able to twist my daughters arm to do the driving and canteen duty.



Sounds like a challenge - I'm in. Guess I'd better hang up my running trainers for a while and get on me bike.

Better devise a plan of attack for getting the mrs to drive the van...


----------



## Tynan (26 May 2011)

Yes, almost certainly

Now, I'd like much much more rigour regarding Steve's van, that makes a huge difference, the halfway stop is a bonus but the pre-positioning in the carpark at the end is a must have, MUST HAVE

The queue for the cafe is heartrendingly long and slow, especially if it rains

Can the rest of the people benefiting from the camper van not rustle up a helper/wallah, Steve's been bloody good sorting this out for the last two? years

Frankly I'm shocked that Steve's son in law is considering it after seeing us all at close quarters in varying states of knackered over a long night, I can only imagine he want's to avoid catering to my mechanicals.

(His bike needs to have an accident on the morning of the ride perhaps, something serious, snapped top tube?)

I'm determined to ride back, I meant to the last two years and actually felt capable of at least trying last year until the nice mind that had unknowingly supplied me with a replacement front wheel after some dozy interaction reclaimed it leaving with my original one of the pushing type. The sight of the rock hard types heading back while I was still 30 miles short rather diminished my picture of myself as a cycling hero.

So, sort the camper van, get the bike in good order, find someone to tow me/that knows the way although I do now have entry level GPS which should rather help

This thread is extraordinarily late this year, we normally have a god six month run at it


----------



## PoweredByVeg (26 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'll wear my CC jersey too. I expect I'll recognise you from your avatar



You won't recognise me from the avatar now, I've changed the seatpost!


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I will probably wear my CycleChat jersey as I can imagine a few others will.



I don't have a CycleChat shirt, but will most likely be hanging on to Ian's as best I can...


----------



## Biscuit (26 May 2011)

Sadly not this year as I'm away with the kids. Top tips from last year though the A1120 isn't flat, if you're considering a return journey that way. Got as far as stowmarket on the way back before calling it a day, or night, or whatever.


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2011)

I will dig out my route back from last year and share it. I remember it as reasonably quiet and pretty in stretches, although I did find myself on a dual carriageway at one point (but that could have been an hallucination!). And I had planned it so I went close to/through towns with stations as possible bale out points....


----------



## martint235 (26 May 2011)

I'm just too attached to the Genteel ride and it seems (as pointed out by Adrian) that as they are both lunar in nature they will always be on the same weekend. C'est la vie.


----------



## User10119 (26 May 2011)

I can't do the Genteel ride or the Dun Run, because the three year old has chosen that weekend to have his 4th birthday. Little swine. What do you mean, he doesn't have a choice?


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1403428"]
I can't do the Genteel ride or the Dun Run, because the three year old has chosen that weekend to have his 4th birthday. Little swine. What do you mean, he doesn't have a choice?
[/quote]

Doesn't he have a bike then ?


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2011)

martint235 said:


> I'm just too attached to the Genteel ride and it seems (as pointed out by Adrian) that as they are both lunar in nature they will always be on the same weekend. C'est la vie.



So you'll be out, back and then Dunwich surely?


----------



## the snail (27 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1403428"]
I can't do the Genteel ride or the Dun Run, because the three year old has chosen that weekend to have his 4th birthday. Little swine. What do you mean, he doesn't have a choice?
[/quote]

poor family planning there Crinkly


----------



## Tynan (27 May 2011)

Be fair, after avoiding the football season, World Cups, Euro Champs, the Six? Nations and heaven knows what else there might not have been many days left

And the wife might not have delivered to to the agreed date


----------



## MovingAlong (27 May 2011)

SteveVW has sent me over the 10 week training plan to get me up to the mileage. Shame theres only 8 weeks to go.

Still working on the campervan situation.


----------



## Ravenbait (27 May 2011)

[QUOTE 1403428"]
I can't do the Genteel ride or the Dun Run, because the three year old has chosen that weekend to have his 4th birthday. Little swine. What do you mean, he doesn't have a choice?
[/quote]

You'll just have to head north and do the Dumb Run one year, then!

Sam


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 May 2011)

MovingAlong said:


> SteveVW has sent me over the 10 week training plan to get me up to the mileage. Shame theres only 8 weeks to go.
> 
> Still working on the campervan situation.




Any chance someone could send me that plan , to foward to my son? I'm starting to really worry that he has not done enough to get ready!


----------



## leyton condor (28 May 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about training, a mate of mine did it without hardly any previous cycling at all a few years back. OK so we weren't the fastest to dunwich but he made it. I haven't seen him out on the bike since mind, and he has declined to join us this year.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (28 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I will probably wear my CycleChat jersey as I can imagine a few others will.



Jersey ? Where?


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Jersey ? Where?



Like these..






Ordered from *HERE. *There is one large size s/s black one left.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (28 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Like these..
> 
> 
> Ordered from *HERE. *There is one large size s/s black one left.




No good , I need a "Fat bastard" one. :-(


----------



## User10119 (28 May 2011)

> Doesn't he have a bike then ?



Only a balance bike.... we tried a trailer bike the other day. He takes after his mum - couldn't reach the pedals!



> And the wife might not have delivered to to the agreed date



Psst - I'm a gurl..... although it must be said, I didn't produce him to order on schedule. 3 days late, after having gone for a bike ride and a t'ai chi class that day!



> You'll just have to head north and do the Dumb Run one year, then!



I have thought about it, Sam.... one of these years


----------



## Will1985 (28 May 2011)

I'm provisionally in - depends on a few things at home but it should be ok.

I won't hold back either - there is unfinished business after somehow (inexplicably) being beaten to Dunwich by 4F and SteveVW in 2009


----------



## Sittingduck (28 May 2011)

Will1985 said:


> I'm provisionally in - depends on a few things at home but it should be ok.
> 
> I won't hold back either - there is unfinished business after somehow (inexplicably) being beaten to Dunwich by 4F and SteveVW in 2009



They had dopplegangers hiding in a bush, 40 miles from Dunwich...


----------



## 4F (30 May 2011)

Will1985 said:


> I'm provisionally in - depends on a few things at home but it should be ok.
> 
> I won't hold back either - there is unfinished business after somehow (inexplicably) being beaten to Dunwich by 4F and SteveVW in 2009



  The rise of the Fatketeers


----------



## Tynan (30 May 2011)

Will1985 said:


> I'm provisionally in - depends on a few things at home but it should be ok.
> 
> I won't hold back either - there is unfinished business after somehow (inexplicably) being beaten to Dunwich by 4F and SteveVW in 2009



yay I was about to post until I saw the not holding back bit, arse

and they had a lower average speed, will was certain we followed the route but I suspect we either took a extra bit or others took a short bit, we were on a long lonely bit at one point with only a few other riders, later meeting loads of people coming in from a side road at a junction

it wasn't all bad at all though as they had the van ready and the tea poured


----------



## Will1985 (30 May 2011)

We took a wrong turning at Kettleburgh and ended up near Easton which made it an extra 2 miles (plus those 10 minutes stopped trying to work out where we were!). At least another cyclist came up behind us feeling just as lost  

You're right though Tynan, having a warm drink ready was a small consolation.


----------



## 4F (31 May 2011)

You two should have paid more attention to map reading at Scouts   

To be fair I just followed everyone else which included 2 loops of getting lost in Sudbury before a kind taxi driver pointed out the right road.


----------



## Tynan (31 May 2011)

I've done 3 DDs without ever doing any navigation at all, other than looking at someone's proper map once when a load of us went wrong at that famous bit where the road forks either side of a cottage

will insisted he knew the way, and to be far he did for 99.9% of it

if will hadn't started getting indignant I'd have been very pleased at getting there just after the kettle had boiled, furniture set up and Stellas unpacked, the occasional ludicrous allegations that I'm quick, and of course riding with will forces me to take part in the great 'how did they get there before us' fued

still pleased at how it worked out though

(ps, no telling will about my prang last year or else)


----------



## stevevw (31 May 2011)

Will & Tynan
Ever heard of the Tortoise and the Hare?


----------



## Tynan (31 May 2011)

we cracked along though with regular but brief stops, somewhere I recorded my moving average speed at 17.9mph, we did a fairly good stretch in the low 20s as the sun came, just to stop Will's legs from stalling I suspect

anyway, what's done is done, fairs fair, etc etc, I'd have been a miserable sod if we'd got there and hour early and stood around waiting for you lot, Will might want to ponder that

no van presumably means an apocalyptic no holds barred race with nothing to lose, resulting in will waving as he passes us on the return leg in Epping ...

Frankly Steve, I'm only back now hoping there was van/seats/table/tea/beer/pagoda/etc news

Otherwise I'm going to have to get fitter and try to keep up with Will as long as i can in an attempt to beat the queue of terror for the cafe


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (31 May 2011)

Tynan said:


> Otherwise I'm going to have to get fitter and try to keep up with Will as long as i can in an attempt to beat the queue of terror for the cafe



I have a cunning plan for that... The new bike is a tourer, which means a third bottle holder for a stove fuel bottle. So pack the MSR , bacon pan, egg, sasuage, etc...


----------



## iZaP (31 May 2011)

As I understand, this is straight after the Whitstable ride....

So is anyone doing the ride to Whistable and then this?


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2011)

It's after the Brighton "genteel" FNRttC. And yes, some people are doing both.


----------



## User10571 (31 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Not Whitstable, Brighton. Yes people will do both. I intend to do both myself but it is a racing certainty that, after a couple of pints sitting in the Brighton sunshine, my resolve will disappear like the mist over Ditchling Beacon first thing in the morning.



We have been here before. 
Haven't we?


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2011)

Yes (hic).


----------



## frank9755 (31 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Not Whitstable, Brighton. Yes people will do both. I intend to do both myself but it is a racing certainty that, after a couple of pints sitting in the Brighton sunshine, my resolve will disappear like the mist over Ditchling Beacon first thing in the morning.



Good point: who has got first option on the train ticket back from Dunwich that you doubtlessly bought ages ago but obviously won't use...?


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 May 2011)

I see tickets from Stowmarket to London are still available from £11................


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2011)

I haven't bought one to make me ride back, I won;t be able to afford the ticket on the day, genius

That left me in a bit of a hole last year as I bust the front wheel and the wheel generously loaned to me en route was quite reasonably reclaimed in the car park leaving me with a bike just pushable

I cadged a lift one of the trucks in return for some hopeless route planning down some of the narrowest roads in London, that driver was a maestro


----------



## User10571 (1 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> I haven't bought one to make me ride back, I won;t be able to afford the ticket on the day, genius
> 
> That left me in a bit of a hole last year as I bust the front wheel and the wheel generously loaned to me en route was quite reasonably reclaimed in the car park leaving me with a bike just pushable
> 
> I cadged a lift one of the trucks in return for some hopeless route planning down some of the narrowest roads in London, that driver was a maestro



If all goes according to plan I'll have an £11.00 tix & bike rezzie to sell on the day.
The catch is you'll need to cycle a further 26 miles to Diss to use it. 
Dunwich to Diss map included in the sale.

EDIT: Durrr..... just re-read your post - not interested in a tix, are you?


----------



## Tynan (1 Jun 2011)

absolutely not, no, not

26 miles to Diss is 3 miles closer than Ipswich init?

Can I have the map and the number nearer the time?

Just in case I feel tired at Dunwich and your bargain is still unclaimed, if I take the option now I'll never even try


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> absolutely not, no, not
> 
> 26 miles to Diss is 3 miles closer than Ipswich init?
> 
> ...



Tynan weary?


----------



## Tynan (2 Jun 2011)

you've killed the thread with that awful joke


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (5 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> you've killed the thread with that awful joke



No he hasn't


----------



## velovoice (6 Jun 2011)

For anyone here who knew Barry Mason and hasn't heard the news yet - I'm sorry to tell you, but he died tragically last Thursday, swimming in the sea in northern Spain while on a cycling holiday with his partner Cheryl. 

http://groups.yahoo....s/message/10298
Southwark Cyclists will announce arrangements for the funeral and for a memorial ride as soon as these have been finalised. Details will go up on our website, Facebook group and via our Yahoo mailing list. 

Dun Run going ahead, as Barry would have wanted. Obviously it won't be the same without him and this year will feel especially strange and sad. But no doubt a joyous celebration of Barry's life, too. Rest assured, everything's been organised for route sheets, coaches and bike lorries as usual. So please please do come along. Coach & bike tickets available by Paypal as usual. (Sorry but the 'early bird' discount ended 31st May, so it's now £27/person.) 

There are likely to be a fair few of us sporting brightly coloured short sleeve shirts in Barry's honour.  


Rebecca
Rides Co-ordinator, Southwark Cyclists


----------



## Ravenbait (6 Jun 2011)

I wish I could be there.

 

Sam


----------



## PoweredByVeg (6 Jun 2011)

Now the Norwich 100 is done and dusted it's FSA for the DD 

I found a route on a forum, HERE, is this the route everyone takes?

I plan to recce the part of the route that'll be done in the dark, hopefully recording it with MyTracks on my phone.

Also, anyone tried parking around London Fields to get dropped off? The missus is kindly dropping me off


----------



## User10571 (6 Jun 2011)

Route looks about right.

Parking up near London Fields is a bit of a hit & miss affair - It is pretty much all controlled parking.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks User10571, we'll just have to play it by ear on the day


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2011)

Do you ever get the feeling that people don't read all the posts in a thread?

R.I.P. Barry Mason.


----------



## leyton condor (6 Jun 2011)

I spoke to Barry briefy on the DD a couple of yars ago. What a genuine guy.

R.I.P. Barry


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2011)

RIP Barry. Clearly a much-loved guy who'll be missed.


----------



## Tynan (6 Jun 2011)

oldish chap with a big beard on a recumbent? gave me and my co-rider a cheerful 'hello pilgrims' somewhere in Suffolk last year as we ate peanuts at the side of the road

arse, he looked in good nick then, anyone that organised that year after year was clearly a good sort


----------



## velovoice (7 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> oldish chap with a big beard on a recumbent? gave me and my co-rider a cheerful 'hello pilgrims' somewhere in Suffolk last year as we ate peanuts at the side of the road
> 
> arse, he looked in good nick then, anyone that organised that year after year was clearly a good sort



No, I think I know who you mean but can't remember his name. Anyway, not Barry. Try this: http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...gner-who-died-swimming-on-holiday-in-spain.do
Barry was 60 - which I was frankly shocked to learn, as he looked 45 and had the energy of two 25-year-olds.


----------



## User10571 (7 Jun 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Thanks User10571, we'll just have to play it by ear on the day



Actually, I've just noticed an anomaly in your route which I've not seen before:
After Framlingham you turn left on to the B1120 and go through Brabling Green to get to Bruisyard and then on to Peasenhall.

I've always stayed in the B1119 out of Framlingham, then turned left and gone through Cransford, skirting round the SE of Bruisyard without actually going through it to get to Peasenhall.

I've checked the routes taken over the last five years and none of them include Brabling Green.

Its six of one and half a dozen of the other, none of the route is set in stone and my experience of the last 10 / 15 miles is that riders will opt for one of three or four different routes leading to Dunwich.


----------



## velovoice (7 Jun 2011)

Route sheets will be available at the start in London Fields. User10571's right, there are several variations, but the "official" one each year is decided, at least in part, according to where the mid-ride feed is going to be.


----------



## Ravenbait (7 Jun 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> No, I think I know who you mean but can't remember his name.



Patrick Fields, I think., I recognise the "Pilgrim".



> Anyway, not Barry. Try this: http://www.thisislon...day-in-spain.do
> Barry was 60 - which I was frankly shocked to learn, as he looked 45 and had the energy of two 25-year-olds.



I was shocked as well. I'd always thought he was about the same age as me.

Sam


----------



## velovoice (7 Jun 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Patrick Fields, I think., I recognise the "Pilgrim".
> 
> Sam




Yes, I remembered later - definitely Patrick, who by the way, is the guy to thank for organising the mid-ride meal in the village hall (and litter clean up   ), AND the route sheets AND smattering of lit jam jars along the route.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jun 2011)

ah, he was pointed out to me as Barry, good then, sort of

those jamjars are indeed so scattered as to be non existant, we did spot one two years ago at a lonely grass triangle after a large group ahead of us had thundered past it, I think we had to dismount and look closely to be sure it was indeed one, of course point out the turning, bless the people that go out there placing them in the hope of saving some poor soul

you'd need thousands to be of any real use I think


----------



## Will1985 (7 Jun 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Now the Norwich 100 is done and dusted it's FSA for the DD
> 
> I found a route on a forum, HERE, is this the route everyone takes?
> 
> ...


Take the train - really easy. You shouldn't need to worry about not having a bike space either (reservation a must) - it's the stops after Ipswich where some of the guards vans get a bit full.


----------



## rb58 (8 Jun 2011)

The guy I did the Run with last year got the train back from Darsham and told me there was a real scrum to try and get bikes on the train, with the police eventually being called. In the end only those with a bike reservation were allowed on. That would have been the first train out IIRC.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jun 2011)

I used to cycle down to Ipswich, but in recent years, have tended to head *up* the line to Stowmarket (or you could go to Diss). That way you're on the train before anyone else.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> ah, he was pointed out to me as Barry, good then, sort of
> 
> those jamjars are indeed so scattered as to be non existant, we did spot one two years ago at a lonely grass triangle after a large group ahead of us had thundered past it, I think we had to dismount and look closely to be sure it was indeed one, of course point out the turning, bless the people that go out there placing them in the hope of saving some poor soul
> 
> you'd need thousands to be of any real use I think


I saw scores of them on one DD, and they were a real comfort - re-assurance that I was on the right road.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (8 Jun 2011)

User10571 said:


> Actually, I've just noticed an anomaly in your route which I've not seen before:
> After Framlingham you turn left on to the B1120 and go through Brabling Green to get to Bruisyard and then on to Peasenhall.
> 
> I've always stayed in the B1119 out of Framlingham, then turned left and gone through Cransford, skirting round the SE of Bruisyard without actually going through it to get to Peasenhall.
> ...



Thanks again User10571, I see what you mean  and as you say at that point there's a few routes, so we'll just follow the herd  and of course it will be daylight so I can see the roadsigns again


----------



## tmcd35 (9 Jun 2011)

I'm going to complete the ride this year!


----------



## Tynan (12 Jun 2011)

chatted to a gungho aussie dad today, rides a bit, told a story about losing his rear mech on a South Downs two day ride and finshing it on single speed at the back and three speed at the front, he driven past the DD last year with no idea what it was, I told him

he made interested noises


----------



## User10571 (12 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> chatted to a gungho aussie dad today, rides a bit, told a story about losing his rear mech on a South Downs two day ride and finshing it on single speed at the back and three speed at the front, he driven past the DD last year with no idea what it was, I told him
> 
> he made interested noises



May as well add him to the numbers, then.....


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (13 Jun 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> PShark has kindly convinced me into going. Going to be my longest ride I've ever done. £12.50 train ticket to London, £16 back, simples



Join the club. The Dun Run will be double the distance of my longest ride ( FNRTC Cardiff to Mumbles)


----------



## 4F (14 Jun 2011)

Right booked myself on the 15:43 from Ipswich getting into Liverpool Street at 16:55 to give plenty of time for a few cold ones beforehand


----------



## leyton condor (17 Jun 2011)

Does anyone know if the bacon sandwich/tea stop that was about 30 miles from the end will be open? They were raising money for the Air ambulance, a most welcomed stopping point.


----------



## 4F (17 Jun 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Does anyone know if the bacon sandwich/tea stop that was about 30 miles from the end will be open? They were raising money for the Air ambulance, a most welcomed stopping point.



I will see if I can find out, I have a lead.


----------



## stevevw (17 Jun 2011)

The van may well still be at both of last years locations. As my son in law will be riding this year I may have to call on some of you lot to help out with the cooking and washing up.

More details later.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Jun 2011)

I drove part of the route last Saturday, the bit from North Weald to Dunwich.

OMG! Glad I did, as I wouldn't fancy doing that in the dark with no previous 

What a fantastic route tho', I can't wait to do it for real 

Saw quite a few cyclists along the way, was anyone out practising the route, or is it just a popular cycling area?

Also lots of pubs , now if I stop at a few pubs, I won't have to carry so many supplies


----------



## 4F (17 Jun 2011)

stevo, no problems.


----------



## Tynan (19 Jun 2011)

stevevw said:


> The van may well still be at both of last years locations. As my son in law will be riding this year I may have to call on some of you lot to help out with the cooking and washing up.
> 
> More details later.



count me in for helping, although perhaos the short people should volunteer for cooking on that stove, really short people

howabout a bbq at the carpark to do sausages and bacon and that, take some strain offf the van and add a touch of class?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (26 Jun 2011)

To try and beat the queques at the haflway and the cafe I'm considering packing a petrol stove and cooking some pasta/noodles at half way and a fry up at the beach. This of course means hauling them all the way ( split between two us) any comments on the viability of this? Is it worth it?


----------



## leyton condor (26 Jun 2011)

I have seem some people frying up on the beach but for me it sounds a bit extreme, OK I suppose if you have a rack and panniers. After suffering from not enough food 2 years ago and having to queue for nearly an hour at the foodstop, last year I carried some baguettes and the like to eat at the halfway stop and at the end, bacon and egg being the favourites pepped up with a sachet or two of HP sauce liberated from the Ikea restaurant. Not as nice as freshly cooked but a good second choice in my opinion. Lots of people at the foodstop last year had bought picnics to save on queuing time. I suppose it depends on how much you want to carry. I had thought of bringing my coleman stove and espresso machine for an after dinner coffee at the halfway stop but decided it was too much hassle as I dont have a rack. Maybe next year I will buy a bigger saddlebag


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jun 2011)

For anyone who can't face the long queue for food on the beach, bear in mind there's a corner shop in Yoxford, opposite the church, which opens early.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (26 Jun 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> For anyone who can't face the long queue for food on the beach, bear in mind there's a corner shop in Yoxford, opposite the church, which opens early.



Thanks for that, better than humping bacon, sausages, eggs, beans, black pudding , mushrooms tomatoes and laverbread all the way from Wales.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (26 Jun 2011)

leyton condor said:


> I have seem some people frying up on the beach but for me it sounds a bit extreme, OK I suppose if you have a rack and panniers. After suffering from not enough food 2 years ago and having to queue for nearly an hour at the foodstop, last year I carried some baguettes and the like to eat at the halfway stop and at the end, bacon and egg being the favourites pepped up with a sachet or two of HP sauce liberated from the Ikea restaurant. Not as nice as freshly cooked but a good second choice in my opinion. Lots of people at the foodstop last year had bought picnics to save on queuing time. I suppose it depends on how much you want to carry. I had thought of bringing my coleman stove and espresso machine for an after dinner coffee at the halfway stop but decided it was too much hassle as I dont have a rack. Maybe next year I will buy a bigger saddlebag



Rack and Panniers, check!
MSR Check!
3rd Bottle holder for fuel, check!

Hmm like the expresso idea


----------



## Vichyssois (26 Jun 2011)

Hello,

Absolute newbie doing the DD for the first time. Besides getting some miles in beforehand, any advice from the more experienced folk? Longest ride I've done is London to Brighton with FNRttC, speaking of which, is anyone from FNRttC doing this? I'm a little behind on planning a route but looking to join a group. My friends all use the cattle trucks or two legs to get around!


----------



## StuAff (26 Jun 2011)

Vichyssois said:


> Hello,
> 
> Absolute newbie doing the DD for the first time. Besides getting some miles in beforehand, any advice from the more experienced folk? Longest ride I've done is London to Brighton with FNRttC, speaking of which, is anyone from FNRttC doing this? I'm a little behind on planning a route but looking to join a group. My friends all use the cattle trucks or two legs to get around!



Yes, there'll be quite a few Friday night riders...


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (27 Jun 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yes, there'll be quite a few Friday night riders...



Waves


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yes, there'll be quite a few Friday night riders...



Yup... an I'll probs be wearing my Cycle Chat jersey...


----------



## deckertim (27 Jun 2011)

I have cleared my diary so I can do this.....Rather madly I also doing a ride home with RB58.


----------



## leyton condor (27 Jun 2011)

I have just received a new cassette, chain + 2 chainrings today, so thats 3 weeks minus a few days to work out how to install them and I should be at London fields. Hopefully I will see you there.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jun 2011)

Okay, I have just booked myself onto the 12:17 from Diss to Liverpool St, with bike reservation made. Looking forward to this ride now, just need to plan my strategy


----------



## rb58 (28 Jun 2011)

Are we intending a cyclechat peloton?	What time were people thinking of starting?


----------



## leyton condor (28 Jun 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay, I have just booked myself onto the 12:17 from Diss to Liverpool St, with bike reservation made. Looking forward to this ride now, just need to plan my strategy



Strategy.....yeah.....I knew I was missing something


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jun 2011)

rb58 said:


> Are we intending a cyclechat peloton?	What time were people thinking of starting?



I was thinking 8 for 9 7 for 8
That was what we did last year. Was a good time to leave as it was just getting dark through Epping Forest.


----------



## 4F (28 Jun 2011)

rb58 said:


> Are we intending a cyclechat peloton? What time were people thinking of starting?



I was intending a Cycle Chat piss up guiness or too before the start


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2011)

leyton condor said:


> I have just received a new cassette, chain + 2 chainrings today, so thats 3 weeks minus a few days to work out how to install them and I should be at London fields. Hopefully I will see you there.



that's nice, I'm running my whole bloody chain set into what must be it's final life, wondering if it's goof for DD, I sure as hell can't afford to replace it, season ticket renewal for the football has sucked my limited extras budget bone dry

the queue for the cafe is a bloody shag but it's lovely once you're in, hot food and tea is a lovely thing after all that dark

what a horrible deathly silence regarding the van with all those good things packed inside

as ever, I fancy trying the ride back, I swear only a crocked front wheel stopped me last year, I actually felt fairly good last year, granted after a couple of big rolls of fried food, a few teas and a couple of stellas, hmm

anyway, eat whatever is available there, start early, get there early and get a fried breako before the mob arrives, pub lunch on the way home

a small one to avoid the retreat from Moscow effect I discover riding home from Cambridge, I don't fancy that feeling again


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> I was intending a Cycle Chat piss up guiness or too before the start



two bitters for me last year

and the year before, maybe three the year before, that year will watched me drink them with very polite disapproval mixed with amusement as he sipped a coke


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> the retreat from Moscow effect I discover riding home from Cambridge, I don't fancy that feeling again



Well put!


----------



## Will1985 (28 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> what a horrible deathly silence regarding the van with all those good things packed inside


How many copies of the van key can we have?  In all seriousness I'm going to try to ride hard so theoretically should get there early(ish).

Oooh...I'm short too!


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2011)

there's no promise of a van at all will, shockingly

Steve was willing but the bloody new son in law wants to ride, canyoubeleiveit

I certainly want to get there early for cafe scram and then set off to (try and) get home before the end of the weekend but I fear (know for certain) that your try to ride hard and mine will be hours apart


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Well put!



how very polite of you frank

I was going to try a metaphor for my body strining for enough oxygen to keep my legs going round and my stomach digesting that lunch but gave up


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2011)

good news!

a fat cheque arrived today for a job the lady wife did over a year ago and budget is approved for the bike to be spiffed as necessary

maybe even in campag gear!


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2011)

Nice one Tynan. Mr postie arrived at work today with a parcel from Ribble. 2 shiny new chain rings, cassette and chain all for less than £ 70.00


----------



## leyton condor (30 Jun 2011)

I paid £100 for mine @ ribble, campag veloce. I have all the tools so I will be attempting at least on saturday.



Wish me luck please.


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2011)

leyton condor said:


> I paid £100 for mine @ ribble, campag veloce. I have all the tools so I will be attempting at least on saturday.
> 
> Wish me luck please.




Nice and good luck, mine was a Campag Chorus cassette and they also happened to have 2 chain rings reduced on special offer which when adding the additional 10% for spending over £ 40.00 was a right bargain.


----------



## leyton condor (30 Jun 2011)

I have watched a few tutorial videos on you tube, seems straight forwardish


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2011)

I've done it leyton and I'm inept

lockring is perhaps the only thing you need, the right one for the make and the small tooth of the cassette

chain whip handy, no special tools for the chain ring at all, not mine anyway

I've just been quoted £50ish for chainring, £35 for cassette (hoping it's ok, I think so) and £25 for chain plus £24 to fit/service BB etc etc

chainrings cassette and chain for £70 is amazing, I might have to investigate tonight, 1o speed?


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2011)

plus a front wheel rebuild before it collapses, it's still round and in good nick but you can get the tip of a finger into the groove on the rims

Mavic Open Pros seem to have got suddenly expensive, only available through their official dealers apparently, or something like that


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> chainrings cassette and chain for £70 is amazing, I might have to investigate tonight, 1o speed?



Nah 8 speed currently running campagnolo mirage

Item & Description Qty Unit Price Cost Discount Total

Campagnolo 135mm 8/9 Spd Chainring Silver 39T
1 £14.95 £14.95 £2.99 £11.96

Campagnolo 135mm 8/9 Spd Chainring Silver 53T
1 £19.95 £19.95 £3.99 £15.96

Wippermann Connex 808 8 Spd Chain
1 £16.75 £16.75 £3.35 £13.40

Campagnolo 8 Spd Record Cassette 13-26
1 £37.13 £37.13 £7.43 £29.70

Grand Total £ 71.02 (Sorry over exaggerated by £ 1.03)


----------



## leyton condor (30 Jun 2011)

Tynan said:


> I've done it leyton and I'm inept



I have not done it myself, so I might also be inept. I have the lockring tool (borrowed from someone at work) and I bought a chainwhip and found a chainbreaker.
What shop do you use, the one in Highams Park? I might see you there saturday PM if it all goes belly up!


The chainrings I bought are TA and not original campag, anybody else tried these?


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2011)

Where do you live Leyton? local I take it after bumping into you at the Leisure Centre

Heales, yes, usually although I also use the London Bicycle Repair shop local to me at work, off the Cut, more handy for in and out in a day thing

Who has it happened spent some time with me today squinting at the bike and the chap reckons although the chain is knackered and disgracefully dirty, the chain ring still has life in it and the cassette is ok, so yay, few more months in it until it gets nasty to ride

So it's 'just' a front wheel rebuild

The same chap recomended TA chainrings, same or a bit more than Campag he said but much harder wearing

I thought so 4F, 10 speed is silly compared to even 9 speed, I'm so pleased 11 speed is out now so hopefully 10 speed might come down, it's a racket


----------



## leyton condor (30 Jun 2011)

I used to live in Leyton (as the name suggests(and ride a Condor)) but have moved to the leafy suburbs of Chingford so I can rub shoulders with the finer folk of this world like yourself.

TA chainrings were cheaper otherwise I would have bought the campag ones but were considerably more.


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2011)

Us Highams Park people look down on you Chingford people, too chavy over there

Although heaven knows there's plenty of chav in Highams Park, just enough nice people to make the chavs stand out, most of the time

are there any decent bike shops over there? I thin I phoned one once who told me that I couldn't test ride a bike as that would make it second hand, that was all the dealings I had with them, Heales are alright when you get to know them, the mechanic is a diamond if you can get him on his own and away form the ones trying to run a business

It's entirely possible I misheard the bloke, I have a memory like a broken sieve, maybe it was Tac or Tak or something else, how many campag compatiable chain rings starting with T can there be?

I'm in training for the DD and back now, been giving it effort all week with pleasing results, I tore in today, whipping past other riders like they were dying of Friday leg, put some really good stretches of speed in, I suddenly in the last few weeks seem to found the legs I had last year, although the extra stone I found at crimbo is still in full effect

oh well, it's flat round here and between here and Dunwich init

I'm pondering today a jaunty cap for DD rather than helmet, mine is getting rather old now, clip for the strap is busted at the back, not the most comfortable


----------



## leyton condor (1 Jul 2011)

The last couple of years I have been going out on a Sunday morning for a few months before the DD. This year time has flown by and I have not managed one ride apart from the commuting and a few jaunts with my 10 year old. I have been commuting 95% of the time though so thats 80 miles a week in the bag. 
Hey its only 120 miles, more or less flat with a few more miles either end.....whats there to worry about?


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> The last couple of years I have been going out on a Sunday morning for a few months before the DD. This year time has flown by and I have not managed one ride apart from the commuting and a few jaunts with my 10 year old. I have been commuting 95% of the time though so thats 80 miles a week in the bag.
> Hey its only 120 miles, more or less flat with a few more miles either end.....whats there to worry about?



That's more than me however I did a 63 miler a couple of weeks ago in the New Forest just top make sure the legs still knew what to do. No worries


----------



## leyton condor (2 Jul 2011)

New chain, chainrings,cassette and jockey wheels all successfully installed, took it out for a quick spin and aftera few cable adjustments it worked a treat. Will test it for real on the Monday commute.
Bit of play in the front wheel though, anybody know how to adjust the bearings on Fulcrum racing 7 wheels, not the usual cup,cone and bearing set up . I had this problem before last years Dynamo and the LBS near work sorted it out, I am working towards cycle self sufficiency though. Will post the question in know how.


----------



## leyton condor (5 Jul 2011)

Popped front wheel into LBS near work today and they replaced the cartridge bearings. I'm back on the road and can't wait for the off.
My mate who did the Dynamo a couple of years ago on an ancient peugeot has just ordered a brand new carbon fibre number from wiggle. I am most envious.


----------



## al-fresco (6 Jul 2011)

It seems that I'm doing this as well - better go and get some lights.


----------



## Dan B (6 Jul 2011)

I shall be doing the double (fntrrc+dun run) again this year, though am not quite mad enough to ride back to London after each - I'll leave that to the audaxers. May be riding onto Ipswich after Dunwich to get a train.


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2011)

I'm mad enough to think I'm going to at least give it a go

I found someone on yacf that was looking for people to ride back, we exchanged numbers and spoke, he's in final rest for PBP, all qualified and doing Dun and back as a shakedown ride to check kit etc

How we laughed when he asked me what my last big ride was, he has another chap, a proper audaxer, who has given 'us' a provisional timetable of set off at 8 and again from Dunwich at 6

6!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2011)

OK folks, I'm a bit late to this thread...

I'm wondering about driving up to Dunwich and doing some food assistance. I said I would last year and then ended up being in Düsseldorf but I'm in England this time so could help. SteveVW, does this help you at all?


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2011)

joy!

I'm just starting to ponder food and heaven forbid no special arrangements, I've been musing an early start to get to halfway and cafe when they open, imagine my horror to read an account from people last year that set off at 7.15 and found the halfway stop already busy tending to very busy and arrived at the cafe at 5.05 to already find a queue that was lengthening as they watched

the van in the car park was so bloody marvelous and welcome etc etc that words really do fail me (more plastic chairs)

given I can give nothing other than a crumpled fiver and some cooking and shouting at people, there's not much i can give in the way of pressure, cajoling and threats but can we sort something out please please please?

times getting short

Auntie Helen, I could reward you with the London/SE CC relay jersey!


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2011)

I am toying with the possibility of driving up and leaving the car in Dunwich Sat morning and loading it with chairs, camping cooker, gas bottle pans / kettle etc if Steve does not have possibilities for the van. 

I may even be able to source a bidon water refill point at a secret location near Needham Market if required.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2011)

wouldn't that be lovely?

come on you East Anglian CC posse, lets continue the selfless tradition started by Steve

and feed and drink Tynan

Those other cycle forums will have stuff in the car park, we have to be able to hold our heads up as a community rather that a shower looking out for themselves

like Tynan


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2011)

Well 4F, I can certainly assist, if that helps you at all. However, I doubt I'll be at Dunwich before 7am (which is still a very early start for me!) and I don't have the facilities to do any cooking myself. I am happy to wield kettle & teabags if someone else has the gadgetry, however.

I may also bring my little doggie for a run on the beach.

I could probably bring bread 'n stuff with me if I had some idea what people might like.


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2011)

Hi Helen, that could be a plan. I will see if I can speak to Steve to find out the scores on the doors and we can sort something from there.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Jul 2011)

Good stuff - let me know if I can help out.

Sadly I don't have folding chairs or anything helpful like that to bring along.


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2011)

I promise I'm not being churlish here Auntie, as much as I might sound like I am but essentially ...

you're bringing your dog for a walk?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (7 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> joy!
> 
> 
> given I can give nothing other than a crumpled fiver and some cooking and shouting at people, there's not much i can give in the way of pressure, cajoling and threats but can we sort something out please please please?





Wot 'E said!


----------



## leyton condor (7 Jul 2011)

Any news 4F on your mates raising money for the air ambulance with the life saving cups of tea at the 30 miles out mark?


----------



## 4F (7 Jul 2011)

not yet Leyton still trying to get hold of him


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2011)

30 miles out from the end I assume?

I missed all that last year, is this the one with bacon rolls and stuff, 30 miles out must be some godforsaken time of the night surely


----------



## stevevw (8 Jul 2011)

I think it is best to plan on not having the van available this year.  Greg will not now be riding but is doing an 18 mile orienteering event with my daughter so no van and driver for the halfway stop or the finale on the beach I am afraid. I promise we will be back to normal service next year, we may even have 2 vans, 4 cookers and 2 fridges.

I will try and get another Herts ride sorted and maybe have a BBQ and beers back at mine.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2011)

Hey Steve no problems, are you still planning on doing the ride ? 

To all others

How many are interested in food at the end so I can get a rough idea of whats what
(It won't be as comfortable as Steve's van but I have an estate so I can get some patio chairs in, table, camping cooker etc etc)

I will start with:-
4F
Tynan


----------



## PoweredByVeg (8 Jul 2011)

Hi all, been following this thread as I'm doing it for the first time.
I'm leaving a car at Dunwich Sat morning, now if I were to pack a camp stove, how about some nice soup to go with whatever anyone else rustles up.
Easy enough to do with disposable bowls/spoons.
All depends on when me and my accomplice arrive :-)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but needed to get arrangements sorted.

Whadya reckon?


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Hi all, been following this thread as I'm doing it for the first time.
> I'm leaving a car at Dunwich Sat morning, now if I were to pack a camp stove, how about some nice soup to go with whatever anyone else rustles up.
> Easy enough to do with disposable bowls/spoons.
> All depends on when me and my accomplice arrive :-)
> ...



Sounds like a plan. I was planning on bread (for toast or sandwiches), bacon, mushrooms, eggs, coffee, tea, milk and beer.


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2011)

plan coming together! welcome aboard PbV, I'd say you;re early the way plans are progressing at the moment

something hot to eat and drink - essential

something to sit on with a beer - (very) nice to have

terrible news from Steve but he has earned his laurels and then some on this one, I simply don't believe the orienteering excuse, they'll be in a pub somewhere getting drunk and kissing each other, so selfish

I'm still undecided about my plans, in the apparent absence of plans i was going to set off early, get to the stop and the cafe for opening (barring mechanicals, crashes, etc, to save Steve a post) and set off for home, subject to feeling able/bike being rideable etc

This rather throws that plan up in the air, choices choices


----------



## leyton condor (8 Jul 2011)

Self sufficiency is not that difficult on the ride, I did it last year after wasting so much time queuing the year before. Plenty of filled baguettes and sachets of brown sauce for the bacon ones. I even had some left over for the beach so did not have to queue for the cafe (well my mate did and got me a cup of tea) as Steve and the van was busy rescuing some west Ham fan from a ditch.

Having said all of that, a big mug of tea would be excellent at the end.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> rescuing some west Ham fan from a ditch.


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Self sufficiency is not that difficult on the ride, I did it last year after wasting so much time queuing the year before. Plenty of filled baguettes and sachets of brown sauce for the bacon ones. I even had some left over for the beach so did not have to queue for the cafe (well my mate did and got me a cup of tea) as Steve and the van was busy rescuing some west Ham fan from a ditch.
> 
> Having said all of that, a big mug of tea would be excellent at the end.



I hear that but hot food at the end with a chair and a table and a cuppa is a nice thing, especially with chaps, away from the madding crowd

and I was not in a ditch, the front wheel had a short dalliance with a deep narrow trench at the side of the road, I think, I was busy going over the handlebars at that time

thereafter me and my splendid companion who refused to leave me sat and waited while the entire ride went past, on a grassy bank next to a sinister forest whose entire role in the eco system appeared to be generating small biting insects that liked me very much

I suppose there must be cafes that must open in the general area not toooo long after a hardy rider might set off again


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2011)

can't cook pasta?

that is impressive


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (8 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Hey Steve no problems, are you still planning on doing the ride ?
> 
> To all others
> 
> ...



Myself and No1 Son...


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (8 Jul 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> I have been known to set things on fire whilst cooking pasta.




I once burnt the cornflakes!


----------



## al-fresco (8 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I once burnt the cornflakes!




Sir, I salute you.


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jul 2011)

I'm too tired to look through the whole thread - is there an established meeting time this year? I'll go to get a train ticket tomorrow.


----------



## 4F (9 Jul 2011)

im getting into liverpool street about 5 and then going to find some nosh first


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2011)

Saturday: Happy Birthday to the four eff!

Good health and have a great day, Tony!


----------



## Tynan (9 Jul 2011)

will, your 'good time' intention has killed any interest in what time you set off


----------



## Will1985 (10 Jul 2011)

Well I got my train ticket - it seems someone has been busy getting all the bike reservations for trains arriving into Liverpool St between 5 and 8. The chap in the ticket office said he had a guy on Friday get 10 reservations for the 1647 and 1747 from Diss!!
I'll be in earlier, but I'll aim for around 7 at Hackney Fields.


----------



## zigzag (10 Jul 2011)

last year we set off at 21:15 from london fields, and were in dunwich at 7am, having almost 2hr feed/sleep stop. the destination is not very exciting in early hours. btw when does the cafe open?


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jul 2011)

I've been there around 6 am, and the queue for food has been out of the door, so I imagine each year they must have to open earlier and earlier.

5 am possibly?


----------



## User10571 (10 Jul 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> 5 am possibly?



Earlier. 
Think more 04:00 / 04:30
It gets earlier every year as the numbers increase....


----------



## velovoice (10 Jul 2011)

Stating the obvious but... on the road to Dunwich, please remind yourselves and fellow riders not to make unwelcome noise in villages, not to drop litter and to offer help to anyone in difficulty.

FAQs

See you on Saturday!


----------



## Tynan (10 Jul 2011)

4am 

strewth

I'm fancying an early start and stay ahead of the rush


----------



## redflightuk (10 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> Earlier.
> Think more 04:00 / 04:30
> It gets earlier every year as the numbers increase....



2yrs ago i arrived just after 5am and it was allready nearly full. Think i queued for about 15mins.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> Earlier.
> Think more 04:00 / 04:30
> It gets earlier every year as the numbers increase....



Ah - I'm showing my age then, as (from next week) it's now been 3 years since I last did the DD.


----------



## User10571 (10 Jul 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ah - I'm showing my age then, as (from next week) it's now been 3 years since I last did the DD.



Wow!

In subsequent years you must've been there with us in spirit...


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

I'm ready

A weekend of manly things, helping at the school fete covered in pirate tattoos, wearing a stupid pirate hat (they loved in the pub after), got really rather drunk at home after, endlessly flexing the biceps with tattoos to the exasperation of the girls

smashing up willbenders or whatever they're called on the new green Latern for Xbox game, mowed the lawn, heavy duty weeding followed by a bbq that I was forbidden to have

and putting tube and tyre on the rebuilt front wheel this morning because i was too lazy to do it yesterday

rode in like a thunderbolt this morning, a quiet one, culminating in sprinting up London bridge like a tornado, a straight one

going to take Thu and Fri off to try for Monday legs on Sat

I have pirate tattoos left over so I'll be wearing some for the ride to channel the sipirt of Blackbeard and co, I'll bring some along if anyone fancies, they're very good, I've managed to preserve the bicep ones, I'm seriously rather taken with them


----------



## DrMekon (11 Jul 2011)

Doing it as a 400km from just south of Cambridge, coming back via Saffron Walden. I've put the track up on Ride With GPS. I need to replenish my stock of ibuprofen and caffeine tablets, then I am good to go.


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

pirate tattoo?

although you'll have to do the first leg without one

should I manage a return trip there and back seems to be a miserable 380km, tsk

although if you look at the forecast for Sat evening, the ride up at least is going to be very fast and easy


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2011)

Just heard back from my mate re the air ambulance burger van

"John is planning on the bacon butty stand again on the Gosbeck / Helmingham road in aid of air ambulance. Think he is doing something different with drinks."


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jul 2011)

Right, slight change of plan possible.

I have my brand new trike - lovely, lovely piece of kit.

It now seems like I should probably do the Dun Run in it to run it in. What do you think?


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Right, slight change of plan possible.
> 
> I have my brand new trike - lovely, lovely piece of kit.
> 
> It now seems like I should probably do the Dun Run in it to run it in. What do you think?



Sounds like a plan Helen


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> pirate tattoo?
> 
> although you'll have to do the first leg without one
> 
> ...



LOL 294 mph tailwind gusting to 352


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> Wow!
> 
> In subsequent years you must've been there with us in spirit...



Actually, I could still be showing my age (as in losing my memory), as perhaps it was 2009 when I did my last one.


----------



## Sapper (11 Jul 2011)

Guess I have left it late but surely tempted though need to chat with the significant other first....

Adrian


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

I've left it late too

no ride longer than a commute other than a single Cambridge and barely back early in the year and I'm still tweaking a new possibly unsuitable saddle plus higher seatpost, knees still not convinced by it

Auntie, you don't deserve to have it unless you;re going to ride it, tsk


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jul 2011)

Train tiket bought to London to the start so I'm doing it. Yikes.

Look forward to seeing y'all although I'll be in Team Slow. I'll wear my CycleChat jersey.

James will come and collect me from Dunwich.


----------



## leyton condor (11 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Just heard back from my mate re the air ambulance burger van
> 
> "John is planning on the bacon butty stand again on the Gosbeck / Helmingham road in aid of air ambulance. Think he is doing something different with drinks."




What no tea? That was the perfect cup of tea last year, especially as the halfway stop was a bit before half way, it was a very welcome break. 

Bacon Butties with a swift pint though might not be a bad idea.


----------



## tmcd35 (11 Jul 2011)

Train Ticket bought. I'm on the 18:30 travelling first class . Arriving in London a little late so I'll be off the train and straight onto the ride. Liverpool St -> Dunwich here I come!!!

Just got to work out how to get home after. If I walk home I might make it in time to leave for work on Monday?


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

I'm about to try and do a gpx for my poor man's garmin, can someone tell me where the bacon butty stop is? Is 'the Gosbeck/Helmingham road' enough?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Jul 2011)

Tynan, I have three different GPX versions from User10571 that I can email to you if you PM me your email address.

His versions don't show where the food stop is though, and deviate in three places from the 'official' route with improvements he has found.


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

tmcd35 said:


> Train Ticket bought. I'm on the 18:30 travelling first class . Arriving in London a little late so I'll be off the train and straight onto the ride. Liverpool St -> Dunwich here I come!!!
> 
> Just got to work out how to get home after. If I walk home I might make it in time to leave for work on Monday?



There's a couple on here riding/travelling to Norwich I think, will goes somewhere that direction maybe, it has to be better than getting back to London


----------



## Tynan (11 Jul 2011)

hmm Auntie, there so seem to be at least some versions about, I suppose sticking on some waypoints shouldn't be beyond me, I've used it twice to follow the bread crumb trail twice, time to tackle waypoints I suppose, they're something of a mystery to me at present

but thank-you


----------



## PoweredByVeg (11 Jul 2011)

tmcd35 said:


> Train Ticket bought. I'm on the 18:30 travelling first class . Arriving in London a little late so I'll be off the train and straight onto the ride. Liverpool St -> Dunwich here I come!!!
> 
> Just got to work out how to get home after. If I walk home I might make it in time to leave for work on Monday?




Hi there 

Whereaouts in Narfuk are ya bor?

Just thinking about my offer of a soup kitchen at the end in the car park, who's up for it so I know how many tins to get in (veg of course )


----------



## Chrisbpr (11 Jul 2011)

Doing my first dun run solo as everyone else I know thinks it's plain mad doing it !!!!!
Any other solo/group riders fancy having me tag along?


----------



## joebe (12 Jul 2011)

Ditto Chrisbpr. I shall also be looking to tag onto a group.


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2011)

Anyone from CC is very welcome to mob up at the start at London fields, there were a dozen odd last year, we can leave together or in groups and then fragment into smaller groups to suit speed and style and personality, it's hard to stay in much bigger anyway, groups reform at stops now and then

in short get hold of someone's mobile and turn up, call and look for someone waving their hand over their head

anyone wants mine, PM me theirs and I'll text them


----------



## al-fresco (12 Jul 2011)

OK - reserved a ticket to be collected at Ipswich, bike is lit up like a Christmas tree (2 front, 2 rear) - see you there!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2011)

I'll be leaving at about 8pm, probably with Wowbagger and other YACFers although I expect I'll end up ahead of them as they have camping gear.

I know Gordy from YACF will also be doing the DunRun on a trike but I may be the only female triker so say hello when you pass me!


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2011)

try not to run over them in the dark is all I aspire to


----------



## User10571 (12 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> I know Gordy from YACF will also be doing the DunRun on a trike but I may be the only female triker so say hello when you pass me!



Unless I'm very much mistaken, Gordy's trike is one of the George Longstaff upwrong variety - so a bit chalk n' cheese-ish when it comes to making comparisons....


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (12 Jul 2011)

Chrisbpr said:


> Doing my first dun run solo as everyone else I know thinks it's plain mad doing it !!!!!
> Any other solo/group riders fancy having me tag along?




Wot E said!


----------



## tmcd35 (12 Jul 2011)

Chrisbpr said:


> Doing my first dun run solo as everyone else I know thinks it's plain mad doing it !!!!!




Your Friends are right - welcome to the loony asylum 





PoweredByVeg said:


> Hi there
> 
> Whereaouts in Narfuk are ya bor?



I'm in the heart of the city (actually the back end, Mile X). I've got three options depending on how k-nackard I feel when I reach the coast.

1) Cycle back to Darsham and get the train (most likely)
2) Cycle up to Lowestoft and convince parents/sister to feed me before getting on the train (a good option)
3) Cycle back via Bungay, Poringland and Trowse. (only if the Red Bull seriously kicks in)


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Jul 2011)

I would think the likelihood of getting a train at Darsham is slim, what with everyone else wanting one...


----------



## leyton condor (12 Jul 2011)

Checking the weather forecast and it does not look 100% dry. Do I get myself a new set of crud roadracers or not. I'm slightly reluctant as my last set got a bit damaged on the coach last year (before imploding mid winter on a wet commute). What are the rest of you doing?mudguards or not?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (12 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Checking the weather forecast and it does not look 100% dry. Do I get myself a new set of crud roadracers or not. I'm slightly reluctant as my last set got a bit damaged on the coach last year (before imploding mid winter on a wet commute). What are the rest of you doing?mudguards or not?



It's not a real bike unless it has mudguards


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jul 2011)

tmcd35 said:


> 3) Cycle back via Bungay, Poringland and Trowse. (only if the Red Bull seriously kicks in)



This


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2011)

nice tailwind though, I'll take some rain in return for no headwind

for the first time ever I might go some plastic bags over feet, I hate wet feet and no overshoe I've ever heard of will keep feet dry for more than 30 minutes

I have proper mudguards 24/7, nice ones fitted by Condor on day one, I look forward to sniggering at people with muddy arses

and if rain is forecast it should keep the daytrippers away

I'm ignoring the fact that a tailwind going up might be a headwind trying to go back on low ebb


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2011)

Rain? Meh. Shimano MW80s will keep my feet dry, and I'll have the Carradice on the back so that'll keep my posterior clean.


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2011)

this is apparently the 2011 cue sheet, gpx etc


----------



## PoweredByVeg (13 Jul 2011)

Hi tmcd35
How about cramming into my little Fiat Punto, there'll be me and a mate, and the cycle rack will take 3 skinny road bikes. There was going to be 3 of us but one's dropped out.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2011)

weather looking much better today, some rain up to 7ish on Sat and then almost clear all night with a 15mph almost tailwind, rain Sun afternoon

which would nicely continue my three DD run of almost perfect weather after just missing the great flood the preious year


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2011)

It was so cold last night in this part of Essex that I decided I'd need to get out my winter cycling boots for the Dun Run.

I wore them today (haven't worn them in months) and they weren't as comfy as I remember. I clearly also need to move the cleats down a bit to be the best fit for a recumbent.

Can I unscrew the cleats - no I cannot. Full of 3 years' worth of grime and snow and salt and grot, and they weren't real Shimano ones anyway but cheap replicas.

I have had lunch and will now have another go with my Very Sharp Knife and see what happens...

I have a spare set of Shimano cleats so it doesn't matter if I wreck these ones, but if I can't even get 'em off...


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jul 2011)

Finally done it, took 45 mins in total.

Would have been better to spend the extra on the Shimano cleats originally - I seem to have blunted the penknife in my multitool. But at least I have cleats in the right place now!


----------



## zigzag (13 Jul 2011)

i'd like to give my new bike a proper test ride. do i get crud racers and 23c tyres, or just ride 25c tyres which i have and no 'guards?.. i also need a pair of summer weight overshoes - any good ones (ideally thin softshell)?

last year i rode back via ipswich, manningtree, colchester, tiptree, billericay.. managed to clock 577km including fnrttc the night before. if the weather is really bad on sunday i'll hop on the train in colchester or billericay.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (13 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> this is apparently the 2011 cue sheet, gpx etc



Thank f*** I checked the route  I'd gone a bit mad with my adding up of the miles and from 50 miles onward I was 9 miles out at each turn 

Is the village hall stop at Sible Hedingham I take it?

Just noticed, what is that little turn into and out of "St. Etienne" at 88.3/88.4 miles?


----------



## User10571 (13 Jul 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Thank f*** I checked the route  I'd gone a bit mad with my adding up of the miles and from 50 miles onward I was 9 miles out at each turn
> 
> Is the village hall stop at Sible Hedingham I take it?
> 
> Just noticed, what is that little turn into and out of "St. Etienne" at 88.3/88.4 miles?



Yep. The half way stop is the village hall in Sible Hedingham. 
It'd be prudent for you to bring your own food - don't rely on the half way stop for anything more than a cuppa.

Please be sure to dispose of your litter thoughtfully, when there.

The diversion to Saint Etienne is simply a tribute to the band of the same name for knocking out some banging tunes in the nineties.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2011)

I've just about got a gpx now with the halfway stop and the bacon stop marked as waypoints, the halfways stop is a couple of streets off the route from what i can see, is that correct?

One of my mates used to like St Etienne, dutch or something?


----------



## StuAff (13 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> One of my mates used to like St Etienne, dutch or something?




Brits, actually...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jul 2011)

...from Croydon! 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZAajrxvDs4[/media]


----------



## PoweredByVeg (13 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> The diversion to Saint Etienne is simply a tribute to the band of the same name for knocking out some banging tunes in the nineties.



Mmmmmmmmmm........Sarah Cracknell 


Although, that's not her in the vid tho', now I'm confused 

Ahhh, good old wikipedia


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2011)

St Etienne the place is Dutch? football team? it was a long time ago, I found them a bit sappy myself

GPS now all sorted with track and waypoints for all turnings, cor, remains to be seen how it'll work in the dark mind, now to sort the head torch out I suppose, fix the broken strap mounting on the helmet, fit new tyres, tsk


----------



## StuAff (13 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> St Etienne the place is Dutch? football team? it was a long time ago, I found them a bit sappy myself
> 
> GPS now all sorted with track and waypoints for all turnings, cor, remains to be seen how it'll work in the dark mind, now to sort the head torch out I suppose, fix the broken strap mounting on the helmet, fit new tyres, tsk



French team.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jul 2011)

Stop 'nibbling' Stu - Tynan will not be able to hlp himself!


----------



## iZaP (13 Jul 2011)

Anyone has a gpx for the way back?


----------



## StuAff (13 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Stop 'nibbling' Stu - Tynan will not be able to hlp himself!




?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2011)

StuAff said:


> ?



'e' commerce is alive and well - "h*e*lp" himself...


----------



## frank9755 (14 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> i'd like to give my new bike a proper test ride. do i get crud racers and 23c tyres, or just ride 25c tyres which i have and no 'guards?.. i also need a pair of summer weight overshoes - any good ones (ideally thin softshell)?
> 
> last year i rode back via ipswich, manningtree, colchester, tiptree, billericay.. managed to clock 577km including fnrttc the night before. if the weather is really bad on sunday i'll hop on the train in colchester or billericay.




On the basis that there is not much difference between 23s and 25s, and crud racers are useless, just use what is on the bike already - or, even better, do it on your commuter! 

Weather forecast for Sunday is looking very good.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 'e' commerce is alive and well - "h*e*lp" himself...



teef too bloody clever/straining to make a quip as per ...


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> On the basis that there is not much difference between 23s and 25s, and crud racers are useless, just use what is on the bike already - or, even better, do it on your commuter!
> 
> Weather forecast for Sunday is looking very good.



Saturday afternoon heavy rain, Sunday afternoon heavy rain, inbetween rather good it seems, perhaps not heavy rain on Sunday afternoon

zigzag should have to drag a tractor tyre full of weights to even things up a bit

as for the return, at the mo all I have is the same way backwards, there were routes around last year that loosely followed the train stations, just in case, zigzag clearly has a route even if it is in his head ...


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

Good grief, its RedJedi's return route from last year that some rode back and pronounced satisfactory other than 2 miles of 'forest road' whatever that means

linky


----------



## zigzag (14 Jul 2011)

i remember thanking myself many times last year on the way back for leaving my commuter at home.. it was hard enough riding solo, with little sleep two nights before and all those miles in my legs. the gps route that redjedi created and tynan linked is the one i've used last year, it goes via railway stations and towns with many food and bail-out options. forest track is ok if it's dry, but it will be too muddy for a road bike if it's wet. the route around it adds few miles (4-5?). the weather was perfect last year and we had a luxury of stevevw's van in sudbury and dunwich. without the support van and with rain this can turn into a very tough weekend. still looking forward to it!


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

erm zigzag, for those of us not quite at full fitness and not really all that well prepared, remarks like that from you aren't awfully encouraging

not enough sleep and too much riding before hand is a massive downer though I assume? I remember you conked out in that ditch last year

fingers crossed no rain, not much anyway, if there's heavy rain on Saturday afternoon, I imagine the forest road might still be soggy on the Sunday?

today and tomorrow are rest days for me in an attempt to have Monday legs on Saturday, so my brutal prep of riding to work and back a bit faster than usual has now tapered to 3 or 4 miles of brisk Boris biking a day


----------



## zigzag (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> erm zigzag, for those of us not quite at full fitness and not really all that well prepared, remarks like that from you aren't awfully encouraging
> 
> not enough sleep and too much riding before hand is a massive downer though I assume? I remember you conked out in that ditch last year



i think i was just having a bad day, as i've done longer and hillier rides with less effort before. there were also millions of tiny flies in the air on my way back, they ended up crawling all over me (under the helmet, inside sunglasses lenses..). i was also scared and chased by a dog.. oh well. this time it will be better!

didn't go in the ditch though, what about you?


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

stop it with the ride home tales of doom

it wasn't the ditch, it a trench between the edge of the road and the verge, I was entitled to a few more inches of tarmac and a smoother transition

I also have soe low blood pressure issue that tends to make me 'tired' sometimes, so the wee hours, tired etc etc, I'm going to give some soft of caffeine tablet a whirl this time to stop any idea that I crash every DD taking root

what time is your eta at Dunwich? I want to ride back if legs/knees/shoulder/arse permits


----------



## User10571 (14 Jul 2011)

Having just listened to a podcast of The Bike Show on ResonanceFM I understand that a chap called Leo is doing the DD on a Boris Bike, this year.


----------



## 4F (14 Jul 2011)

Grrrrrrr car's buggered (gearbox  ) so I regret no option of food stop at the end now as this won't be back with me for at least a week (yeah right). Apologies for anyone that was relying on this at the end.

So I will also be joining the queue at the cafe in Dunwich and riding back home via Ipswich afterwards.


----------



## zigzag (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> this is apparently the 2011 cue sheet, gpx etc



is that the "official and approved" route? i used 2009 route last year, a bit different but probably just as good.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

supposedly so zigzag, it had all the supposed actual instruction on a cue street

I'm sure they're all much the same, whatever gets us there is the thing

Having just ridden a Boris to lunch and back, good for him, I very doubt he knows what he's letting himself in for, they're good for what they are but they're very short hop in my considerable experience of short hops around London, and of course one size apparently fits all barring the seat post


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Grrrrrrr car's buggered (gearbox  ) so I regret no option of food stop at the end now as this won't be back with me for at least a week (yeah right). Apologies for anyone that was relying on this at the end.
> 
> So I will also be joining the queue at the cafe in Dunwich and riding back home via Ipswich afterwards.



Looks like I picked the right year to do the Brighton ride instead.


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2011)

Here's the GPS from last year's ride if anyone wants it.

HERE

Careful of the little diversion after Sudbury, where we had the food stop which was not the official one but much better.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

redjedi said:


> Looks like I picked the right year to do the Brighton ride instead.



the 50 miler to the gay place on the seaside?


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> the 50 miler to the gay place on the seaside?



And back. Don't forget the "And back.."


----------



## 4F (14 Jul 2011)

redjedi said:


> Looks like I picked the right year to do the Brighton ride instead.



Splitter


----------



## redjedi (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> the 50 miler to the gay place on the seaside?



After the 220 mile overnight ride with Martin last month I'm taking it easy on the night rides for now.



martint235 said:


> And back. Don't forget the "And back.."



On the 12.19 train after a few pints 




4F said:


> Splitter



No CC food wagon - No fun


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2011)

redjedi said:


> On the 12.19 train after a few pints



Wimp!!!


----------



## rb58 (14 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> Anyone has a gpx for the way back?



Here's my proposed track back to the Dartford Crossing based on the route I took last year, but taking out the busy roads. It also goes reasonably close to railway stations as bail out options.	

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/518780


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

I promise the words 'and back' are very much on my mind

Dartford Crossing? I'd stay in Dunwich


----------



## rb58 (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> I promise the words 'and back' are very much on my mind
> 
> *Dartford Crossing? I'd stay in Dunwich*



You get to sit down whilst a nice man drives you and your bike across. A sit down might be just the job at that point.

DeckerTim and I will most likely be at London Fields by about 7.00pm on Saturday, and will probably be heading eastwards with the early starters. If anyone fancies joining us on the ride back, let me know.	It won't be a super speedy ride back though....


----------



## 4F (14 Jul 2011)

I will be at London fields from 6 onwards (near / in the pub) and will probably set off with the early starters as I want to get back reasonably early on Sunday. 

I will be riding part of the way back as far as Woodbridge before turning off for home so may join you for this bit.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

I hope to ride back body willing although I have doubts about a new saddle and hike in seatpost, I'm hoping some aches and pains are just adjustment to the new position, suspect I'll know for sure by Dunwich

not super speedy sounds utterly fine by me unless I can find a crawl group


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> I hope to ride back body willing although I have doubts about a new saddle and hike in seatpost, I'm hoping some aches and pains are just adjustment to the new position, suspect I'll know for sure by Dunwich
> 
> not super speedy sounds utterly fine by me unless I can find a crawl group




Crawl group??? 


That's me!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (14 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Grrrrrrr car's buggered (gearbox  ) so I regret no option of food stop at the end now as this won't be back with me for at least a week (yeah right). Apologies for anyone that was relying on this at the end.
> 
> So I will also be joining the queue at the cafe in Dunwich and riding back home via Ipswich afterwards.



Well I've just checked the stove, it works...


----------



## leyton condor (14 Jul 2011)

Sorted the mudguard problem. I have added a bit to my broken back one and am getting a not quite as broken as mine from a mate at work who is fitting new ones to his bike in anticipation of heavy rain.
So no throwing away money on a new pair to get wrecked in the lorry on the way back, and hopefully no wet backside.
I'll get a new pair for next year and cycle back to protect them.
Been reading some posts on YACF and apparently there are some extra unofficial feeding posts along the way.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jul 2011)

little or no rain, fact

bacon stop at Gosbeck and someone else 20 miles from the end is all I've read so far

I'm hardening on early start and then do the stop and cafe before they get busy, or skip the stop and do the Gosbeck if the stop is busy, and then ride back, fallback position ride ti Ipswich

you're taking a stove LYB? dear god


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (14 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> little or no rain, fact
> 
> bacon stop at Gosbeck and someone else 20 miles from the end is all I've read so far
> 
> ...



Yep. I thought fresh noodles at 1/2 way and fry up on the beach....


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2011)

rb58 said:


> Here's my proposed track back to the Dartford Crossing based on the route I took last year, but taking out the busy roads. It also goes reasonably close to railway stations as bail out options.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/518780


You go past my house!

I shall be tucked up warm in bed after my husband has collected me from Dunwich by nice, warm, comfortable car...


----------



## frank9755 (14 Jul 2011)

So who's coming from CC?

I've tracked back through the thread and got this list. 

Tynan
ZigZag
RB58
4F
LYB
Mad Cyclist
Leyton Condor
DeckerTim
PoweredbyVeg
iZap
tmcd35
Will1985
StuAff
Auntie Helen
Chrisbpr
joebe
al-fresco
DrMekon
Will1985
DanB

I'm aiming for a similar schedule as last year: London Fields for 7 with a view to leaving by 8. This worked quite well in that there were a good few people ahead to give a sense of occasion but not too many so it was not possible to move! I'll be wearing my Cyclechat jersey. Look forward to meeting / catching up with whoever is there.

I'm planning on doing the ride fairly briskly with no long stops, and a fairly short turnaround - so will be looking out for return leg partners at the other end.


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> So who's coming from CC?
> 
> I've tracked back through the thread and got this list.
> 
> ...



User10571 is but not on your list, 'teef and Davy I think are also DDing...

Don't know about making 7 for 8, but riding that way sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Alberto (14 Jul 2011)

Lucy (B-P) and I will be there too, aiming for 8. We've got bus tickets on the way back...


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Jul 2011)

I will be lit up like a Christmas Tree - literallu; I'm putting Christmas lights on my trike. Well, why not?


----------



## PoweredByVeg (14 Jul 2011)

Good list there Frank9755

I'm bringing a +1 

Don't forget my offer of the soup kitchen is still open, any takers 

I've just meandered back from the pub, a gorgeous almost full moon lighting my way. If it's like that Saturday, it'll make it all worthwile 

Also, tmcd35, the offer of a lift back is still there


----------



## leyton condor (14 Jul 2011)

I'm thinking of getting there for 7 leaving after 8. + 3 others.

What happened to Sitting duck, didn't he start this thread?


----------



## rb58 (15 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> So who's coming from CC?
> 
> I've tracked back through the thread and got this list.
> 
> ...



Tim and I are leaving Dartford Station at 5.30pm for the first leg up to town, so should be there by 7pm. I know a few on the list so will look out for you..


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jul 2011)

I shall be on the Vortex with a few lights on it, not sure what time i will get to London Fields but i am aiming for an 8o'clock start.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> I will be lit up like a Christmas Tree - literallu; I'm putting Christmas lights on my trike. Well, why not?




And I will be the fat git with the flashing/twinkly scout necker.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2011)

redflightuk said:


> I shall be on the Vortex with a few lights on it, not sure what time i will get to London Fields but i am aiming for an 8o'clock start.


Oooooh John, did I miss that you got a new trike too? We can compare notes!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> What happened to Sitting duck, didn't he start this thread?



 yeah, I'll be there but won't be going off quickly! Made that mistake in 2009 and suffered for about 80 miles  should be at London Fields for about 7:30. Will make a b-line for the pub on the park and look out for familiar faces. Meant to be meeting themadcyclist and pathetic shark off here, too...


----------



## frank9755 (15 Jul 2011)

Updated:

Tynan
ZigZag
RB58
4F
LYB
Mad Cyclist
Leyton Condor
DeckerTim
PoweredbyVeg +1
iZap
tmcd35
Will1985
StuAff
Auntie Helen
Chrisbpr
joebe
al-fresco
DrMekon
Will1985
DanB
Sittingduck
Redflight

Some have clearly said they are taking it slowly. Who is up for a faster group...? I'll have been to Brighton and will be riding back so I'll be pushing on but won't be superspeedy.


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2011)

I might have left before some arrive but for the record I've got two from work in tow, we're loosely meeting at 6.45 ish with a view to leaving fairly soon after

How fast is the faster group? I suspect I'll find out when it passes me later on

you can poke you r quick ride back with few stops, although I suppose 100 miles aren't going to ride themselves, I have the number for two chaps from yacf that are doing there and back as final shakedown for PBP if you want, I suspect they'll be riding it fairly strongly ...


----------



## Will1985 (15 Jul 2011)

Looks like I'm doing it twice :chinscratch:


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2011)

Didn't you do Ditchling Beacon three times, though, Will, on an FNRttC?

Just done my final bit of fettling - fitting of bell!







Now we're ready to go! Mudguards included which hopefully means the rain will keep away.


----------



## velovoice (15 Jul 2011)

I'll be there from 6.30 helping out (Southwark Cyclists Rides Co-ordinator, dontcha know). Aiming for 8/8.30 departure. 

Won't be going fast. 

I'll almost certainly be in black merino from neck to mid-calf... on a black Surly Cross Check... with black Carradice saddlebag... uh oh, I detect some kind of subconscious style statement emerging here...

Will look out for as many CC faces as I know, which will of necessity be limited to regular FNRttCers.... so do say Hello as you speed past me!


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2011)

I'm rather perturbed at being at the head of the list

I've just upgraded the plan on my antique blackberry with a view to updating facebook with progress

My wife is already thrilled at the prospect of pictures of me looking tired and miserable in various parts of East Anglia


----------



## 4F (15 Jul 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Some have clearly said they are taking it slowly. Who is up for a faster group...? I'll have been to Brighton and will be riding back so I'll be pushing on but won't be superspeedy.



Depends on how fast fast is, 2009 I did it mid 15's however the first 75 miles was in the 18's and I suffered onwards from there, but was still drinking beer with Stevevw before Tynan and Will arrived   . 

I will certainly start slower this year and I am sure Will won't let me get away with finishing 
before him again.


----------



## 4F (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Didn't you do Ditchling Beacon three times, though, Will, on an FNRttC?
> 
> Just done my final bit of fettling - fitting of bell!
> 
> ...




I would think riding with the dog on is going to slow you down Helen


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Didn't you do Ditchling Beacon three times, though, Will, on an FNRttC?
> 
> Just done my final bit of fettling - fitting of bell!



that's not a Bell! Wait until tomorrow night I will show you a real bell!


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2011)

have a good look at will at Hackney is my advice, suspect he'll be soaking in a hot bath before anyone else arrives

Perhaps the dog does the pedalling?


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> that's not a Bell! Wait until tomorrow night I will show you a real bell!


Take a good look at that mirror mount. Just discovered it cost me almost £30 from ICE. Needless to say I'd fitted it before I looked at the invoice (and I hadn't asked them when ordering it, assuming it'd be about a fiver or perhaps up to a tenner).

I would expect it to be gold-plated at that price, but hey ho...


----------



## al-fresco (15 Jul 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'll be there from 6.30 helping out (Southwark Cyclists Rides Co-ordinator, dontcha know). Aiming for 8/8.30 departure.
> 
> Won't be going fast.
> 
> ...



I'll also be on a black Surly Cross Check! 

Now, where did I put my waterproof socks...


----------



## rb58 (15 Jul 2011)

Have faith folks. The weather forecasts have been improving.....


----------



## 4F (15 Jul 2011)

rb58 said:


> Have faith folks. The weather forecasts have been improving.....




Yep its looking good apart from showers in Hackney to start


----------



## joebe (15 Jul 2011)

Been full of cold this week, but feeling better today and very optimistic for Saturday. 

Aim to be at pub 7-7:30. Was going to get the overground from Richmond but guess what?.... Engineering works this weekend, so will be coming up from Waterloo. As I don't fancy adding 15 miles to the 120. 

Keep an eye out for pink/black De Rosa and shout Cyclechat if you see me


----------



## AKA Bob (15 Jul 2011)

Would agree that things are improving on the weather front. See you all tomorrow somewhere along the way. Look out for bloke on a pink and green Brompton!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Jul 2011)

Do all of you lot have CycleChat jerseys? ThAt's probably the only way I'll recognise you.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Take a good look at that mirror mount. Just discovered it cost me almost £30 from ICE. Needless to say I'd fitted it before I looked at the invoice (and I hadn't asked them when ordering it, assuming it'd be about a fiver or perhaps up to a tenner).
> 
> I would expect it to be gold-plated at that price, but hey ho...



You won't put me off I'm still lusting after a trice.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do all of you lot have CycleChat jerseys? ThAt's probably the only way I'll recognise you.



I don't but the bike looks just like the picture and I WILL have a flashing scout necker on.


----------



## rb58 (15 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> Do all of you lot have CycleChat jerseys? ThAt's probably the only way I'll recognise you.



I may well be wearing my FNRttC jersey, so watch out for the red star as you go by.


----------



## tmcd35 (15 Jul 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Also, tmcd35, the offer of a lift back is still there



Thanks PoweredByVeg, I'll be playing by ear when I reach Dunwich. If the red bull kicks in and the weather is OK then I've half a mind to spend sunday aimlessly cycling back to Norwich.


I'll be getting into Liverpool Str at about 8:15 so I'll be heading straight out on the ride from there. Current Speed is around 12mph. So I'm hoping to make Dunwich for 8am, allowing for stops.


----------



## deckertim (15 Jul 2011)

rb58 said:


> I may well be wearing my FNRttC jersey, so watch out for the red star as you go by.


I will be alongside on a Van Nich Yukon (with mudguards!) I will also have flashing ankles!
Have a good ride everyone.


----------



## AKA Bob (15 Jul 2011)

I too plan to wear the 'Red Star' of the FNRttC Republic!


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jul 2011)

Not sure if i'll be wearing my CC top or FNRttc top but the trike should be easy to spot.


Auntie Helen said:


> Oooooh John, did I miss that you got a new trike too? We can compare notes!



I got it the day before Adams Leicester-London ride. It's sooooo fast and comfy i haven't ridden anything else since it arrived. 
Hope you have as much fun with your new one.


----------



## Tynan (15 Jul 2011)

I can only imagine those hoping to recognise each other by clothing or bikes haven't been there, thousands of bikes with thousand of riders in every single bit og cycle kit ever made

I knew the people I was meeting last year and it still took a minute or with one of them on the mobile

just saying

two new tyres fitted, lights charging, gps loaded, saddle hopefully tweaked after a dubious two weeks of adjustments, pannier emptied and mostly repacked, jelly babies and peanuts saved from the kids, presliced malt loaf to butter and a portion of pasta and something to cook

and as I type I remember, a small rip on the hip of the best Assos shorts to attempt to patch to ward off a potential unseemly incident


----------



## PoweredByVeg (15 Jul 2011)

tmcd35 said:


> Thanks PoweredByVeg, I'll be playing by ear when I reach Dunwich. If the red bull kicks in and the weather is OK then I've half a mind to spend sunday aimlessly cycling back to Norwich.
> 
> 
> I'll be getting into Liverpool Str at about 8:15 so I'll be heading straight out on the ride from there. Current Speed is around 12mph. So I'm hoping to make Dunwich for 8am, allowing for stops.



Ok, hope to maybe catch you at Dunwich.

I'm getting dropped off at Hackney at 7 by my missus, my accomplice is getting into Liverpool St at 6ish, then across to Hackney.

Hopefully we'll get away at about 7:30.

If you see a dirty Fiat Punto in the car park, say hello, although I may be having forty eighty winks


----------



## PoweredByVeg (15 Jul 2011)

Well that's me all packed, now off to bed

I'll see if I can spot any CC jerseys tomorrow and say hello


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2011)

Er.... haven't really got anything prepped yet! Well, I have charged some batteries and downloaded some .tcx files. Will have sme work to do Tomorrow!


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Jul 2011)

Well I'll just say 'hi' to everyone now as I won't recognise you all tomorrow 

I'll be riding with my brother, so looking forward to introducing him to the joys of cycling through the night


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

grrrrrrrrrr not the best preperation, just been called into work as a keyholder as the burgler alarm has gone off with nothing obvious as to why and now have to wait for an engineer to arrive to reset the system..........


----------



## al-fresco (16 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> grrrrrrrrrr not the best preperation, just been called into work as a keyholder as the burgler alarm has gone off with nothing obvious as to why and now have to wait for an engineer to arrive to reset the system..........




Ouch! If it's any consolation I'm about to set off now...


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> grrrrrrrrrr not the best preperation, just been called into work as a keyholder as the burgler alarm has gone off with nothing obvious as to why and now have to wait for an engineer to arrive to reset the system..........





I've just woken up to a gout attack in my right ankle, I might not make it today!


----------



## iZaP (16 Jul 2011)

Anyone meeting up at DT or is anyone coming from my side?


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> grrrrrrrrrr not the best preperation, just been called into work as a keyholder as the burgler alarm has gone off with nothing obvious as to why and now have to wait for an engineer to arrive to reset the system..........


Bad luck Tony! Hope you get a chance for a snooze this afternoon.


----------



## leyton condor (16 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> I've just woken up to a gout attack in my right ankle, I might not make it today!


----------



## leyton condor (16 Jul 2011)

Sorry to hear that, gout is nasty. Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Sorry to hear that, gout is nasty. Hope you have a speedy recovery




Ibupofren/parectamol losts of water and I will decide at 1pm if I'm coming or not.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Jul 2011)

@ LYB - Hope it works. 

Shaping up to be a good ride, judging by the nervous energy on other cycling forums


----------



## Dangis (16 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> Anyone meeting up at DT or is anyone coming from my side?



I'm riding from South London


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

b;oody hell 4F, but perhaps it#ll aid the power nap this afternoon

bloody hell LYB, gout, how old skool

I went to bed at 10.15 and slept like a log

light duties only today


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

so after being woken at 2.20 it was 5 before I got home. Alarm was set off by a spider sitting on the sensor ............ already awake hohum


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

lyb sorry to read that, fingers crossed


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> so after being woken at 2.20 it was 5 before I got home. Alarm was set off by a spider sitting on the sensor ............ already awake hohum



!

What excellent design, I thought these things were set to trigger on nothing bigger than a small boy, tsk


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2011)

A night of broken sleep but still lounging in bed. Alarm is set for 2pm but I don't think I can get back to sleep. There is much prep to be done - might aswell get up


----------



## rb58 (16 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> Anyone meeting up at DT or is anyone coming from my side?



Arnold - Tim and I will be passing through Lewisham at (about) 6.15pm - 6.30pm on our way up to town. We'll be passing the station, then Deptord, Rotherhithe, Bermondsey way.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## rb58 (16 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> A night of broken sleep but still lounging in bed. Alarm is set for 2pm but I don't think I can get back to sleep. There is much prep to be done - might aswell get up



+1

What time you planning on getting to London Fields Ant?
Ross


----------



## rb58 (16 Jul 2011)

Weather forecast is the best it's been for the last few days  - apart from the gusty headwind for the return leg.....


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2011)

Planning on getting there about 7:20 - 7:30  

Weather's looking up...


----------



## tmcd35 (16 Jul 2011)

Well Aunty Beeb recons the rain'll stop today by about 7ish tonight and then resume around 4ish tomorrow afternoon. I call that a window of opportunity to get out and get wet finding all the puddles in the dark


----------



## User10119 (16 Jul 2011)

I can't come out to play this year, what with my youngest inconveniently turning 4 and expecting me to be around to celebrate it tomorrow, but I have hopefully arranged A Cunning Plan (assuming I get the right platform at York station this afternoon and that my cake courier is near the train door waiting to catch) to get CrinklyCake down south and delivered to the YACF Team Slow gang that I rode with last year.

They _might _have enough to share....


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (16 Jul 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> Ibupofren/parectamol losts of water and I will decide at 1pm if I'm coming or not.



OK It's down to a dull ache, I have full movement in the ankle again and I hope it will get better on the train. We are ON!


----------



## iZaP (16 Jul 2011)

I'll see you all down at the fields, with my boss and my cousins


----------



## Scruffmonster (16 Jul 2011)

1st DD... Do I need to sleep now? (Cheating?)

Got a decent kip last night, but how wiped am I going to feel while riding? I'm 29, fit, healthy enough, it'll be my first century but all I'm worried about is needing sleep in the night.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jul 2011)

Just in bed now for a two hour nap but I doubt it'll work, I can never sleep during the day. And the rain drumming on the veluxes desn't help!


----------



## Baggy (16 Jul 2011)

You could always have a little snooze now...
Everyone is different but am sure you'll be fine. The fact that your body is moving seems to keep you awake, and you'll probably be riding with people. It's much easier than having to sit on a sofa and keep your eyes open all night! I tend to feel a bit weary at about 2 a.m, but perk up again as the sun comes up.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2011)

Agree^ It's the early hours that will be the test. Come 4am, I will be getting my second wind...


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

right bailed from cycling to Ipswich and got the train here instead. didnt fancy getting drenched this early in the day. Now waiting for the connection to liverpool street. it has just finally stopped raining over this side of the country and looking quite bright . fingers crossed x eta London Fields 6 onwards ish


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jul 2011)

Hi 4F, i'm booked on the Norwich train which gets to LST at 6pm so I may see you there. Rain has stopped here.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jul 2011)

Yeah - good luck everyone, particularly with the weather. Interestingly, although the same density, the rain in London early this afternoon was markedly warmer than the stuff that was scything through everyone's soul atop Ditchling Beacon this morning - truly horrid conditions and I hope you get better... a "Well Dun" 
Anthony - just mtfu ok?


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

ok Helen may loiter a bit at the station so may see you there


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Anthony - just mtfu ok?



Oi, I saw that teef! I will try my best


----------



## PoweredByVeg (16 Jul 2011)

Just relaxing round my sis-in-laws watching the TdF for inspiration. 

Fingers crossed for the weather.

Eating as much pasta/rice/curry/cheese rolls as I can stomach






Aunty Helen, I'll tell my mate to look out for a lady with a trike, he's getting same train from Norwich


----------



## zigzag (16 Jul 2011)

no dunrun this year due to injuries picked up on my way from brighton today.. have an excellent ride everyone!


----------



## her_welshness (16 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Yeah - good luck everyone, particularly with the weather. Interestingly, although the same density, the rain in London early this afternoon was markedly warmer than the stuff that was scything through everyone's soul atop Ditchling Beacon this morning - truly horrid conditions and I hope you get better... a "Well Dun"
> Anthony - just mtfu ok?



Are you not coming out to play then? I was looking forward to having my Aperitif moment at the half-way stop  
Will be on the Greenwich Feeder Ride, look forward to seeing you at London Fields.


----------



## User10571 (16 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> no dunrun this year due to injuries picked up on my way from brighton today.. have an excellent ride everyone!



Just woken up to read this, Rimas.

That is _so_ not good.

Commiserations (and swift healing - what happened?). Big time.


----------



## zigzag (16 Jul 2011)

thank you User10571, in a nutshell - the rider in front slipped and fell going round the roundabout, i braked and hit the deck as well. unfortunate, but sometimes it happens.. good thing - it's enough time to recover for pbp.


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

wha?

clearing nicely here hours ago, 6 miles from Hackney


----------



## leyton condor (16 Jul 2011)

Nearly ready to go, just got to eat something. Weather looking OKish. I am meeting some mates around 7 at London Fields. Hope to meet up with some of you there or on the ride.

Best of luck to you all if I don't see you.


----------



## redjedi (16 Jul 2011)

Good luck all.

There has just been a couple of nasty down pours here in West London but they didn't last long.


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

last minute zip tie intervention to secure a rather worn mount on the bloody expensive exposure front light, who would though a metal on metal pin would slowly rub the metal until it was loose to the point of falling off, tsk

got butterflies, hopefully not from my pie and chips lunch


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

it's just started pouring in E4 ...


----------



## 4F (16 Jul 2011)

sheltering in liverpool street for a bit, peeing down again outside


----------



## Tynan (16 Jul 2011)

and now sunny


----------



## StuAff (16 Jul 2011)

On my way ASAP. Being delayed at station due to platform congestion.


----------



## redflightuk (16 Jul 2011)

Have a good ride everyone. I've decided not to come out tonight after getting soaked again crossing London and again from the station to the stables. Just finished here and it looks very dark and wet to the east.


----------



## StuAff (16 Jul 2011)

On my way....hopefully at London Fields 8.30 or so.


----------



## StuAff (16 Jul 2011)

Hoping this rain clears....


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> no dunrun this year due to injuries picked up on my way from brighton today.. have an excellent ride everyone!



+1 !

Sun is out in W London now - should be a pleasant night for cycling


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2011)

Currently 25 miles from Dunwich. Only rain I have seen was the torrential downpour that hit me 10 minutes after leaving home! Full report to follow much later


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2011)

Here, in cafe queue. Just under nine hours overall. One teeny mishap- fell over leaving Sible Headingham and scraped my right wrist. Again! More to follow later.


----------



## 4F (17 Jul 2011)

now on the beach


----------



## stevevw (17 Jul 2011)

Has Tynan made it in one piece?


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jul 2011)

I got back home 20 minutes ago - found another speed merchant in Sudbury and we maintained a good pace all the way in from there. 6h40m ride time, then 1h33m ride home for 26 miles....my legs are shot and my right deltoid is killing me, but it was worth it.

Sorry I didn't hang around chaps - the offer of someone to ride back with seemed essential, otherwise I'd be lying on a verge somewhere in north Suffolk!


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2011)

Yes he has, I've seen him


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2011)

I peeled off at Bildeston for home, feeling really sleepy. 95 miles for me.


----------



## tmcd35 (17 Jul 2011)

Just sat down. Been home for about hour or so, had a nice relaxing bath!!!

Great ride, very enjoyable and, dare I say it, easier than I was expecting. Finished it off with a 20mile meander up to Lowestoft to catch the train home. I did the ride in about 10hrs30, which was faster than I was expecting. I was expecting to be closer to the 12hr marker.

Anyone know what happened just outside Epping? (I think that's were it was) Saw the police arguing with a driver and an ambulance loading someone, I'm guessing a cyclist, in to the back. It looked serious, just hope it was no too serious an accident.


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jul 2011)

tmcd35 said:


> Just sat down. Been home for about hour or so, had a nice relaxing bath!!!
> Anyone know what happened just outside Epping? (I think that's were it was) Saw the police arguing with a driver and an ambulance loading someone, I'm guessing a cyclist, in to the back. It looked serious, just hope it was no too serious an accident.


Tynan had a little accident with his Assos shorts in virtually the same place in 2009. When we went past it there were just 3 blue light vehicles and the nice police lady was saying good luck and be safe.

Just rendezvous'ed with the club run for a bit of cake refuelling - after a couple of hours of not pedalling the muscles felt ok but the knees were stiff. 

Could do with some proper sleep....but then there's the Tour to watch


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2011)

home, very tired, very smelly and rather sore

ride started well but got more tiring and peaky toward the end although we finished in good form a little after 6

some tight calves a gnats away from cramp meant eating a lot of peanuts and finishing the 1/4 litre of water I'd allocated for the last 30 miles, so finished on jelly babies instead of water, we dind't stop at any of the three catered stops because of queues

my new technique of getting some sleep beforehand and follwing the centre line rather than the verge paid dividends, thanks for asking steve

cafe was very well run

I rode almost all the way to ipswich after with (trailing) Tony, the last 5 miles was solo when he turned off for home, the whole 32 was fairly horrid, everything started to hurt, the chaps on the excellent train into London all agreed without argument that the ride to the station was horrid, cheers Tony

Thanks to will for leading us at a little faster than wanted for most of the first half, people in general friendly and good fun, some shocking riding from too many riders either oblivious to other riders or passing outside and inside in a reckless manner without warning, and right from the off when there was no excuse whatsoever some were ignorant, most should have known much better, one in a yacf shirt ..

and an inordinate amount of flats through the ride, will got one in Epping that was tricky to deal with due to his cpmplicated la de dah wheel but thankfuly the rest of us were without mechanicals of any kind, yay, my utterly shagged and worn out running gear sang like a bird all ride, bless it, the chain is so stretched it's barely hanging onto the teeth

saw the chap on the Boris bike at the start and grimly driving it home over the last few miles with steely determination as we rode out, bloke deserves a medal

right ,soak in the bath and some zzzz

Tynan has been throughly worn out


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2011)

Back home now. 

Left the Pub on the Park just before 20:30

Stopped briefly for refreshments in Moreton before last orders. Crossed paths with Sgt.Titus Halliwell there, on his Brommie.

Half way stop just after midnight - didn't tarry for very long - just a cup of tea and quick bite of our own supplies. 

I started to die a bit in the second half of the second half - A combination, I think, this ride being on the back of FNRttC - with about four hours kip in between the two, and going like a train for the first half of the ride, to the food stop. Hardly anyone passed us. We overtook Lots.*

Dunwich Beach at 05:58, following a short stop at an impromptu tea and bacon vendor in someone's front garden near Gosbeck (Thanks for the nod, 4F), our average speed = 15.5 (unless Pluck corrects me).

Dunwich beach was busy with the now customary queue for The Flora, the wrong end of which was located at somewhere near Southwold.

TBF - I did manage to procure some teas, coffees and bacon rolls without _that_ much grief.

Thanks to Sgt. Pluck (from elsewhere) and Handbag for superb riding company.

Thanks to my good friend Jane for coming to collect us -we somehow managed to cram three road bikes and ourselves into a Passat estate - genius spatial logistics at work there.


* I'm fairly sure my legs will have something to say about this in due course....

I consider a washing machine full of Lycra to be indicative of a very good weekend .


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Jul 2011)

Well, for a first Dun Run I reckon I was very lucky with the weather 

Even in the car over to London Fields just getting to the Blackwall Tunnel it absolutely p******d it down, and my bro-in-law was mocking my desicion 

But that was the last I saw of any rain, and it turned out to be a lovely moonlit evening.

Caught up with my mate at the Pub on the Park, he'd got the train down from Norwich which was very packed with bikes.

Even he said he could notice the increase in numbers since he did it last in 2007, I thought the crowd in Martello St outside the pub was huge but then realised there was the same amount in the park too! Anyone got a good guess as to how many people did it this year?

Saw a bloke with a cargo bike with 2 doggies in it, anyone know if they made it too?

Started off at 8:30, loved the ride out of London, a real feeling of a big happening going on, what with cyclists taking up all the road, people waving and chatting from cars.

We were going through Epping Forest when a rider went down, was he with the Dulwich Paragon lot? Whoever it was, I do hope they're ok now.

Hat's off to the Dulwich Paragon lot tho', loved the way most of them had decorated themselves with fairy lights, they really stood out even from a distance meandering through the countryside 

I think my mate was on a bit of a mission and was pacing it a bit more than I was comfy with, managed to keep up though 

Got to the village hall stop at 1, queue wasn't too bad and managed to sit our weary asses down. Soup was cold  but was just glad of the sit down in the warm and bottle refill.

Flickin' heck! How cold it was going back out into the night  From then on I never really warmed up properly again, better get some booties and full gloves for next time 

Our next stop was at the lake in Needham Market at about 4, it was just trying to get light by this point, and it was a real lift as I knew what we had left to go was now "local" 

I reckon that banana/sandwich/energy bar really kicked in 'cos I stepped up the pace (ever so slightly ) and what with the daylight coming back really perked up after the slog of the dark section.

Another stop at Framlingham for a gel and a stretch, and only 16.5 miles to go as it said on that sign advertising refreshments in 0.7 miles. Anyone stop at that one? We didn't, but even to this veggie the smell of whatever was frying away made me go mmmmmmm 

My accomplice was starting to flag a bit now, so with one last sarnie for him and another gel for me at 8 miles to go, it was my turn to lead us home 

Got there at 6:30, that was 7:33 riding time with 2 1/2 hrs stops, most of that in the village hall 

Rustled up a cup of tea and a bowl of soup on the camp stove, took a look on the beach at the sea, and also the sea of knackered riders strewn across the pebbles.

With the bikes on the car, I tried to drive back to Narrrich but was so tired I had to have forty winks in a layby 

Back home at 10, straight to bed and slept for 6 glorious hours, oh bliss!

Would I spend another 10 hours cycling all that way through the night in the flickin' cold? Yeah probably


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2011)

PoweredByVeg said:


> Well, for a first Dun Run I reckon I was very lucky with the weather


We all were. Pleased to hear you enjoyed it!






PoweredByVeg said:


> Saw a bloke with a cargo bike with 2 doggies in it, anyone know if they made it too?


All three pitched up on the beach at around 08:00




(as did the bod from LFGSS on a Borisbike - Chapeau!) 


PoweredByVeg said:


> We were going through Epping Forest when a rider went down, was he with the Dulwich Paragon lot? Whoever it was, I do hope they're ok now.


He is a she, and suffered a broken collar bone when she came off her bike after riding over a light jettisoned by the bike in front of her. Very unfortunate. GWS. 


PoweredByVeg said:


> Flickin' heck! How cold it was going back out into the night  From then on I never really warmed up properly again, better get some booties and full gloves for next time


I was surprised to have had similar regrets over my lack of long-fingered gloves in the wee small hours. 


PoweredByVeg said:


> Would I spend another 10 hours cycling all that way through the night in the flickin' cold? Yeah probably


So we'll see you next year , then?



 
 


Oh my. I'm struggling with this multiple quote stuff


----------



## PoweredByVeg (17 Jul 2011)

Hope she gets well soon.

Saw quite a few people lose lights at the first cattle grid going into Epping.

One for the future, make sure your lights are rock solid


----------



## iZaP (17 Jul 2011)

Nice ride guys, thanks to Ross and Tim for all the navigation they did!

Ride to dunwich was relatively easy going....

on the other hand, ride back was a hell and tiring and wet AND windy!!!! but I made it at the end...

also thanks to Ross for showing me the way home, had to climb like all of bromleys steepest hills @_@

Was nice to see some familiar faces, like User10571 

220 miles in the garmin...but total should be around 250, no doubt


----------



## User10571 (17 Jul 2011)

iZaP said:


> on the other hand, ride back was a hell and tiring and wet AND windy!!!! but I made it at the end...



Stone me! Rather you than me - Well done!

Did Dangiz ever find you? 
He was wandering the beach at Dunwich saying something (but not entirely) like "Mama, Wo bist du?" when he was looking for you (You need to have seen the German version of Walt Disney's Bambi to fully appreciate that)


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Jul 2011)

Some moments from the ride that stick in my memory...

Meeting 4F, Will1985 and Wowbagger at Liverpool Street and us starting a mini-Peloton to London Fields with various other hangers on.

Hundreds of us leaving at once and watching the passers-by grinning from ear to ear

The doggies in the cargo bike.

Rower40 and Slowcoach from yACF looking after me on the ride out to Epping.

Having people cycling around me wearing TdF kit and looking fit enough to be proper riders.

Two pieces of CrinklyCake - lovely!

Noticing my Heart Rate was up to 177 and around the 170s for several minutes on the long drag up the hill out of London and realising I was overdoing it - but trying to stay with the flow. I think this is what made me extra-tired by the end.

A chap in an Aston Martin having a long chat with me on a quiet country road about what we were doing.

Being passed by hundreds and hundreds of people and only passing about six people myself who were riding. I'm not usually THAT slow, am I? But I remember on FNRttCs that I'm always slower than I am in the daytime - clearly not night rider material!

Major surprise at the numbers of mechanicals. There seemed to be people in hedges with bikes upside-down every 100 metres or so for the first 40 miles

Picnic in Dunmow with Tomsk and Dan and my constant repetition to Dan that I was surprised he didn't just go home to bed; I would have!

Random drunk people in Dunmow wearing most peculiar clothing - a lamé trouser suit with flares on a lady was the highlight

Missing the feed stop in Sible Hedingham due to taking a short-cut which shaved 0.2 miles off the journey; I didn't realise the feed stop was on the extra bit!

Only stopping twice for 10 minutes each time as I realised I was so much slower than everyone else.

About 500 cyclists saying "Happy Christmas" to me as they passed my Christmas lights. I replied "Happy New Year".

Cycling round a tight corner and finding a cyclists lying unmoving in the road. Discovered he was a (presumably local) drunk still cradling his can of Fosters. Several other cyclists stopped and he was encouraged onto the pavement. Initially thought he was one of us so it was a bit scary!

From Sudbury checking the distance home on my Garmin - just 17.5 miles - but soldiering on.

Ditto every mile or two further on, until at Bildeston I called it a day, feeling impossibly sleepy.

Cycling up the wretched Semer Hill between Bildeston and Hadleigh at 2mph. This was on my way home but not the DunRun route - and seeing four people who I recognised from the DunRun riding the other way; they had clearly taken a wrong turn and gone up Semer Hill. I noticed they didn't warn me I was going the 'wrong' way!

The final drag up from Dedham to home - a fairly minor if long hill which is normally fine; halfway up I was considering ringing James to come and collect me four miles from home!

Realising that my Schmidt Dynohub with B&Q light and Alfine Hub Gear were worth every single penny - and more. Brilliant lighting and effortless gear changes. Fab!

Walking through the front door, having a hot shower and then bed - bliss.

Being woken up by Poppy the Cockapoo after a walk where she got soaked slipping out of James's grasp and jumping under the bedcovers and all over my head. Nothing better when you're half asleep than having a soaking wet dog in the bed with you.

I think I've concluded, once again (as I do after every night ride) I'm not cut out for 'em, but am hugely impressed by everyone else and how well they did!


----------



## iZaP (17 Jul 2011)

User10571 said:


> Stone me! Rather you than me - Well done!
> 
> Did Dangiz ever find you?
> He was wandering the beach at Dunwich saying something (but not entirely) like "Mama, Wo bist du?" when he was looking for you (You need to have seen the German version of Walt Disney's Bambi to fully appreciate that)



Cheers!

nah, Dan didn't find me, cause we left dunwich shortly after our lil talk.


----------



## 4F (17 Jul 2011)

really enjoyed the bacon roll at Gosbeck. had a few drunks in Dunmow who thought they would walk in the road and play a game of chicken. I sped up and aimed for the small one and fair play he left it until I was a foot away before moving, tosspot. The 32 miles home was a chuffing hard work before peeling off and leaving Tynan to find the train station. 

I actually thought it was quite warm and just used arm warmers and a gilet for a few hours.

Bring on 2012


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2011)

Right,
Made it home about six. The station manager at Ipswich, the splendidly-named Alan Boagey, is a very very nice man. There's supposed to be a maximum of six bikes in the guard's van. There were sixteen of us on the 1343. He took the view that as long as the bikes were secure enough and the two minutes or so that the train was due to stop weren't extended, then he'd be OK with more going on. He saw it as 'you scratch my back I'll scratch yours'. And he gently twisted the guard's arm about it. No cycle reservation, but my bike and everyone else's went on.

As for the night itself...didn't get up to LF as early as I'd have liked- was at Fratton station in time for the 1754, following four or so hours of somewhat sporadic sleep, but there was extreme platform congestion on account of Pompey hosting some team from That London in a friendly. Made the next fast train when the hordes in blue (both lots) had largely dissipated. Made LF just before 8.30, and spotted some familiar-looking faces in familar-looking jerseys- YACF Team Slow. Said a few hellos, bought my route sheet from the lovely Rebecca O-B, admired Alfie the trike, and then they decided they were off, so I tagged along. After the initially glacial pace out of the East End, the speed gradually picked up, and I left Charlotte, Wow et al to pootle along. Ideally, I'd have rolled along with a bunch of suitably-paced friends, but I was more than happy just doing my own thing- kept the pace to a level I was happy with, reasonably quick without busting a gut, and stopped as and when I felt like it/remembered to top up the carb levels, every hour or so.

Got to Sible Headingham, took one look at the queue and thought 'nah'. According to the guys and gals at Ipswich station, the food and drink provision was poor on all counts- not enough, no quality, soup wasn't even hot. They need to get the Scout group in  Fortunately, I'd prepared for that- the usual couple of bananas, not one but two malt loaves, and a lump of bread of pudding. Ate in the bike park, and out again in fifteen minutes or so, saw User10571 and Katsura on their way out. And then I promptly fell over in a the low-speed tumble- no idea why, tbh- and banged my right wrist again (fourth time this year, though only three my fault!). Only scraped a bit of skin off, so naturally MTFUd and carried straight on.

The rest was fairly straightforward, though I deviated from the route sheet and went through Yoxford (I knew the way, so stuck with it), and made Dunwich pretty much dead on 5.30, though I then promptly added a couple of minutes by going up a path instead of round to Beach Road. Whoops...


Overall time 8:59:56, moving average 13.9 mph. Not as quick as User10571, but not half bad I think. After the epic breakfast queue (breakfast itself not half bad) had a good chinwag with User10571, Kat & Sgt Pluck before they headed off, Ant (sittingduck)- well done mate!- also chatted with William (139NI), saw Des, Arnold (iZap) and Tynan, though not to talk to. In view of the headwind, I allowed plenty of time to get back to Ipswich, and glad I did, it was hard work and I took a couple of unplanned detours that added four extra miles. 2 hours 50 for 34 miles...
What with the FNRttC and the trips to and from stations, that's 220 miles or so since Friday night. Not bad going....

Same again next year? Why not....


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2011)

If Auntie Helem was the bent with the crimbo lights sticking up on some sort of post, we passed her quite rpaidly, sadly due to Auntie's speed rather than ours

ouch on the collarbone at the start of the ride on someone else's light, that is bad luck, one thing commuting is good for is test to destructions, I had a rear flash on their notoriously dodgy mount, but with one of my daughter's hair bands securing, and my monstrously expensive front light's now suddenly worn out metal mount was secured with a zip tie, whci snapped after some adjustements to elevation, thanks again to 4F for hovering with light and bad cess to me for poncing zip ties off the IT wallah at work, they were silly brittle

our average was 14.4 (not including the Ipswich section which might have been in single figures) which seems fair, nervous of mt recently sore knees I was doing high cadence, the bottom half of the casette did;t see much chain last night

oh, and there seemed to quite a few riders on fixed doing a stering job of it, there seemed to be a lot more hills than I remeber, a few were longish, I enjoyed the good nature bithing and moaing of the fixie types pon those hills

I had my nap and got out out of bed to a howl of protest from knees, back abd all over, but saddle is not correct I think, thank god, I imagine there're all excecise related from a body not prepared for that sort of ride and a not that well fitted bike, after my serious worries about my knees, result

all good, Polish lager 2 on the go and feeling very pleased with myself, thanks to all that helped, joined in etc etc


----------



## Tynan (17 Jul 2011)

2 pauirs of shorts?

44 mph?

all that matters is finishing on this one I think

an extra 15mph? ouch


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Jul 2011)

Just got in ( just after midnight) too tired to think at the moment.


----------



## patheticshark (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks to everyone who looked extremely amused by the very unathletic looking girl heading back home this morning; had literally hundreds of smiles and encouraging comments which cheered me up no end. Took me a while - home at 5pm, after leaving at 9pm Saturday - but I made it.


----------



## tmcd35 (18 Jul 2011)

I arrived at London Fields just after 8:30 and headed straight out. 100's cyclist blocking traffic in East London is a funny site and thankfully most of the drivers seemed see it that way.

Seemed to be more twats on the road around Epping Forest this year. Don't remember as many blacked out BMW's over taking so close they were stripping skin from my knuckles, driving at 100mph while resting on the horn, last year.

But overall the rise out to Great Dunmow was pretty and easy and uneventful, apart from the ambulance at Epping. I remember more drama on this stretch last year.

Again the ride to Fitchingfield was a lot easier than last year. Also I noticed how bright a night it was. There were some good views to be had across the Essex countryside. 

Passing the Braintree turn off in Wethersfield made me grin as that's were I bailed out last year. 

I got lost around Sibel Hedingham, some how passed the pit stop barely noticing it was there and off on the ride. Passing the "Suffolk" sign was a really good feeling and Sudbury wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I decided to walk up an hill, towards a roundabout with McDonalds on, in Sudbury and was over taken by a drunk kid (17/18) racing fellow cyclists up the hill.

I found the stretch between Finchingfield and Needham Market the hardest. Too many hills and seriously fighting the need for sleep. I don't think I've passed a road sign that's brought me so much joy as the sign that said I'd made it to Needham Market.

By this time day was breaking, lights werent needed and sunrise wasn't far away. I downed a can of Reckless in Needham Market and the caffine hit along with the daylight got me to Dunwich fine.

Passing the A140 was tough. I could have followed the road straight home, but I kept going.

Finding the public toilets open in Framlingham was a, er, welcome relief!

I got to Dunwich at 7 and sat on the beach for half hour. Was going to walk the 5 mile to Darsham when I saw the sign, in Dunwich, pointing me to Southwold. How could I resist? Back in the saddle and 2hours later I was at Lowestoft train station waiting to go home.

Next year?

Try stopping me 


Tynan said:


> all that matters is finishing on this one I think



A big +1 to that!



User10571 said:


> He is a she, and suffered a broken collar bone when she came off her bike after riding over a light jettisoned by the bike in front of her. Very unfortunate. GWS.



That's good to hear, it looked much worse as I passed the scene. Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## al-fresco (18 Jul 2011)

Amazing night chasing flashing red lights and being followed by a thousand flickering fireflies.

In one village we were greeted by a man ringing a handbell at 2.30am - bet his neighbours loved him!

Rode into the rising sun for the last few miles and, after half an hours kip on the beach, awoke into a perfect summer's morning.

Saw just about every bike that's ever been made and met some very special people.

Great ride!


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jul 2011)

Had a great experience on this ride. Chatted with one other FNR person, whose name escapes me. So sorry! 

Chap nav had me miss the foodstop but that was ok. I'm glad I did this. 125.89 miles on the clock including the ride the to start. Longest ride of my life to date. Yay!!!

London, Newhaven to Brighton should be a piece of cake then, right?


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

ah yes, the hand bell loon

and I now recall a moment as i freewheeled gratefully down a long sweeping hill, the road lit up like a car on full beam, and with a whoosh a tandem will full kit went sweeping past me very fast indeed, must have been well into the 30s, marvelous sight

I passed another chap shortly after and asked if he'd seen the tandem

I said i though I was being captured by aliens

he laughed and said he thought he'd stopped


----------



## rb58 (18 Jul 2011)

My longest ride ever at 245 miles. Wish I'd totted the mileage up a little more carefully as I swapped GPS units because if I'd known I was that close to 250 I'd have gone round the block a couple of times.

As iZap says, we cycled back via Ipswich. Tim stopped for a nap soon after Dunwich, then Arnold's mate jumped on the train at Ipswich, leaving Arnold and I to do battle with the fierce headwind all the way back. It was particularly bad coming over the flat lands just before Manningtree where we stopped a for a petrol station lunch. A puncture in Colchester was quickly dealt with and on to Chelmsford where we holed up for quite a while sheltering from the storms, and where Tim re-joined us. Then the final leg down to the Dartford Crossing and on to home. Arrived on the doostep almost 24 hours after I'd left. Dirty, smelly, hungry, tired and cursing the bloke who invented the Brooks saddle.

Until next year.....


----------



## redjedi (18 Jul 2011)

Well done ladies and gents. I'll try and join you next year.

And Tynan...still no ride home? Next year?


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2011)

Left my place at quarter to Six on Saturday evening. The weather forecast was cause for some optimism but I was soaked to the skin within 20 minutes, after a freak downpour (I had elected not to take a waterproof). Wondering if this perhaps wasn't the greatest idea I had ever had, I pressed on towards the City and the promise of nocturnal cycling adventure.

Met up with Patheticshark and themadcyclist close to the start, as agreed in the CC chat room. PS did the sensibe thing and did a runner within 5 minutes  bumped into 2 or 3 other CCers at the start (namely Rb58, Deckertim and 4F) but because the grass on London Fields was so wet, everybody was congragated in the street outside the pub. It was virtually impossible to move anywhere and although I eventually spotted Tynan, 4F and Will, I couldn't get to them, to say hi properly 

Anyway, myself and TMC rolled out at 8:30 and the exit from London went fairly well. I had told myself that I wasn't going to overdo it in the first few miles, after making that mistake in 2009 and enduring 80 miles of pain thereafter. East end - done, Epping - done, onwards...

Stopped on 2 ocassions to deal with puncture style issues (neither of them mine) in the following section of the ride. The first encounter was with a lady who had a flat front tyre and was walking along the grass verge with bike. She couldn't get hold of her mates but kept trying and eventually did get through, just as we went our seperate ways. The second encounter was a few miles up the road with a charming Hipster-esque couple. Their decision not to bring a pump on a 112 mile night ride may have been questionable, as was Mister Hipster's decision to make a roll-up, as I battled to get Missus Hipster's _very_ tight tyre off the rim! Eventually (after about 15 mins of struggle) the tyre came off and I fitted their spare tube. Mister Hipster seemed slightly taken aback as I handed him my pump and suggested he could crack on  So after 30 seconds of 'FAIL' on his part, I did the decent thing and pumped it up. Pump handed back, we waved our new friends goodbye and pressed on.

The Halfway stop was a welcome sight and I indulged in 2 cans of phony Redbull, sourced from the guys who had setup shop from the back of a van in the street (genius plan). It was nice to relax for half an hour or so and I found a playground, with a vacant swing, on which to sit, and tuck into my hand crafted chicken & bacon baguette, that had been lugged in my pannier. 

I don't think the halfway stop did much for TMC's legs, as he complained of cramp in the calves, shorty after we got back underway. Combined with 'shorts problems' this made the following section of the ride a bit testing for him. We had discussed our stop strategy and decided we needed to have a rethink, as stopping every 30 minutes was doing nothing for our ETA to Dunwich and ruining my back! The decision was made... we push on and stop for 10 mins at 25 miles to go. Needless to say that 5 minutes after the decision I lost TMC to a little kicker of a hill but thought I would do the decent thing and keep going until the 25 miles-to-go point and wait there. After 10 mins of waiting and a brief phone call, it transpired that TMC was inline for a bacon roll at the farmhouse that was about 27 miles from Dunwich. We agreed I should continue and he would see me on the beach at Dun!

Off I went... About 15miles from Dunwich I found Patheticshark coming back the other way on her return leg to London!  The final 20 miles of the route were pretty draining, for me and I was very glad to see the car park and hundreds of weary looking cyclists, at 7:45am. Bumped into Stu and User10571 by the cafe and saw Her_Welshness again too. Took the hit provided my Cherry Coke from the shop and flaked out on the beach for an hour or so. This ride wasn't quite over yet.

The 27 miles from Dunwich to Diss were rode solo and into a continual and sometimes fairly fierce head/crosswind. My right ankle was hurting and the wet sand from Dunwich car park meant my cleats were gripped tightly into the pedals. As I found out when I tried to unclip going down a little lane... Eventually managed to unclip my left foot - _just in time_. Oh, by the way, these were new shoes and pedals  I kept telling myself that it was only 2 hours ride and it was some lovely scenary etc etc, it didn't wash and I was well and truly cream crackered by the time I arrived at Diss train station. Needless to say that I cycled from Liverpool St to Waterloo where I promptly got the train home, sacrifing a further 10 miles in the name of sanity.

Arrived home just after 3pm Sunday afternoon, with 155.2 miles on the Garmin (which is about 100 miles out of my comfort zone). Not exactly ridden at lightning pace but my legs are feeling a bit 'funny' today. Next year, I will tag onto the Dulwich Paragon Christmas lights speed train, that looked like fun!


SD


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

redjedi said:


> And Tynan...still no ride home? Next year?



I was optimistic of giving it a good stab and felt ok leaving Dunwich with 4F but although my legs were reasonably ok, I had a lot of pain in lower back, round my torso and increasingly high on my thighs, the wind wasn't a sweetener and the promise of heavy rain later neither

So a miserable 150+ miles it'll have to be (including the ride to the start)

I think 'all' that let me down was that fabled core strength thingy, after a solitary and pained Cambridge and back with Halo's posse I suspect my core strength is only what I deserve to have from lots of 11 mile rides on the flat

yes, once again, next year, it was my most comfortable DD other than the quick one with will last year where I had done a fair few Fnrrtcs in preparation.



Sittingduck said:


> She couldn't get hold of her mates but kept trying and eventually did get through, just as we went our seperate ways. The second encounter was a few miles up the road with a charming Hipster-esque couple. Their decision not to bring a pump on a 112 mile night ride may have been questionable, as was Mister Hipster's decision to make a roll-up, as I battled to get Missus Hipster's _very_ tight tyre off the rim! Eventually (after about 15 mins of struggle) the tyre came off and I fitted their spare tube. Mister Hipster seemed slightly taken aback as I handed him my pump and suggested he could crack on  So after 30 seconds of 'FAIL' on his part, I did the decent thing and pumped it up. Pump handed back, we waved our new friends goodbye and pressed on.
> 
> Off I went... About 15miles from Dunwich I found Patheticshark coming back the other way on her return leg to London!
> 
> ...



you must be a saint, the hipster bloke would be dead in a ditch if I'd been in your position, words fail me that people could set of on a ride like that unable to sort a flat, fair dos if you're a lady and riding with someone competent

where exactly was the first lady pushing her bike to?

fixing two flats for other riders deserves a medal, I'd help if wanted but to actually do it for them while they watched? 

pathetic shark is very modest, I saw her 'ride home' and thought it a local hop, if I ever managed it I'd be ever so discreetly and modestly telling the whole bloody world


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> where exactly was the first lady pushing her bike to?
> 
> fixing two flats for other riders deserves a medal, I'd help if wanted but to actually do it for them while they watched?



I didn't actually fix the first one... the lady claimed it was a tub and her friends knew all about fixing them, so I pumped it up, so she could at least get to the next village or pub and wait for them to come back for her. Seemed like a slow puncture and I couldn't find anything sticking in the tyre.

The reason for me getting 'hands-on' with the Hipsters was that the entire ride seemed to be passing us by and I wanted to get my pump back asap and get moving. They were nice enough folks, just not the best at practicalities, like fixing punctures. She was more willing to get stuck in than he was though...


----------



## patheticshark (18 Jul 2011)

heh.


----------



## al-fresco (18 Jul 2011)

My personal highs and lows:

High: Battling the wind and rain from Framlington to Ipswich. Despite adverse conditions the plan was on schedule.
Low: A long, wet, cold, wait on Ipswich station.
High: Passing the Olympic Stadium and thinking 'Actually, that doesn't look too bad.'
High: Emerging in London always gives me a buzz.
High: Cycling in London was surprisingly pleasant. Exploring strange streets with strange names. Seeing the Gherkin from different angles. Meeting people that had time to give directions.
Low: Huddling under a tree in an intense cloudburst.
High: Meeting Mark and Hannah.
Low: Standing outside a pub and not having a drink.
High: Crossing the boundary into Essex.
High: A house with a moat!
High: Clearing skies, the setting sun and the huge, red moon.
High: Names like Theydon Bois, Great Dumow, Beauchamp Roding, Sible Hedingham and, best of all, Nedging-with-Naughton. 
High: Seeing that there really is a place called "Braintree" but not having to ride through it.
High: Chasing flashing red lights and being followed by a thousand, flickering, fireflies.
High: The variety of bikes - old, new, steel, aluminium, carbon fibre, racers, toures, mountain bikes, hybrids, sit-up-and-beg bikes, Sturmey Archers, fixies, single-speeds, recumbents, tandems, a trike, and, most amazingly, a Boris Bike!
High: The chap with 2 dogs in his handlebar basket.
High: The endless variety of creative lighting on bikes, helmets, rucksacks and wheels.
High: The man with stars for wheels
High: The way my front light lit up every ripple in the road.
High: Having a friend who was prepared to queue 20 mins to get me a cup of tea.
High: The lunatic bell ringer who rang us through his village at 2.30am.
High: The people who watched and cheered as the silver snake threaded it's way down their dark streets.
High: The lovely Suffolk village signs.
High: The patience of most car drivers.
High: Riding under the moon through pale fields. 
High: By 4am I'd been awake for 24 hours and still felt OK!
High: Watching the sky lighten as we rode towards it.
Low: The hills were starting to get to me.
High: Seeing the sun rise over the red earth fields.
High: Seeing the sea.
High: Arriving at Dunwich beach.
Low: Seeing the queue for the cafe
High: Realising that I wasn't hungry anyway!
High: Riding back to Framlingham feeling much better for half an hours sleep on a concrete wall.


----------



## 4F (18 Jul 2011)

There certainly were a lot of punctures this year. There was a chap at the lit bus stop going out of Sudbury who already had had 4 (all front) and was busy repairing tubes.

Quite how anyone would attempt a ride like this without a pump as per SD's report is beyond me.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> words fail me that people could set of on a ride like that unable to sort a flat, fair dos if you're a lady and riding with someone competent



What about incompetent gentlemen riding with competent laydeez? Are they allowed?


----------



## PoweredByVeg (18 Jul 2011)

Whilst stopping for a sarnie, me and my mate lent a french chap a 6mm key to fix his loose saddle back on, then as we all moved off I noticed his back light wasn't working!
Whilst stopped another lad came up to use our lights to see to change his batteries. He asked if the batteries would last longer on flash setting, bless.

Anyone see the ol' boy on the racing tricycle? Saw him laying flat out having a kip on a side road!


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

old skool me, I'd be ashamed to have a lady fix my flat, even more than letting another bloke do it, even worse letting another bloke fix my bird's flat

it's not like changing a tube is rocket science is it, that's the trouble with inner London riders, there's always a bus/train station/bike shop to sort you out, but still ...

I think the bloke with the trike was dead, he looked it, me and the chap i was with both wondered about how he'd feel after sleeping on that concreted slope

I'm not awfully good at mechanicals but a loose saddle? and no multitool? only on a ride with people with no pumps or knowledge of how to fix a flat would people with loose saddles and no multitool pass muster

I think there should be an inspection next year of basic competence, those failing the test have to start after those passing it so they don't encumber the competent

perhaps pretty girls capable of 15mph can be set off early, to be pounced upon by competent gentlemen later, imagine the surge of men with tools and aptitude to detect and succor ladies scattered through East Anglia

I had to use a ziptie and multitool to secure the loose mount on the front light and felt very self sufficient, admittedly 4F held a handy light but I could have managed using my head torch

I had a magic link and (8 speed) chain splitter should me exhausted (10 speed) chain snap but I really hoped that wouldn;t be necessary at the side of the road in the dark and cold somewhere, I've joined/shortened a chain in the hall with a nice of tea twice but still


----------



## deckertim (18 Jul 2011)

What a ride this was. I had set myself a goal of doing a 250 mile ride within 24 hours and this seemed a good chance. However, the weather forecast leading up to the event wasn't great and having heard about the FNRTTC the day before I was nervous to put it mildly. I met up with RB58 at Dartford and we cycled up to London Fields against a headwind, which was promising for the rest of the ride as it would be behind us. Then when we were in Lee the heavens opened and I had visions of a cold wet night. Fortunately this quickly blew over and by the time we went over London Bridge all we could see was blue sky. We arrived early, but already the streets were getting crowded.




I was staggered by the different bikes and riders. I saw one guy so loaded up with stuff, he could have going off camping for a week (maybe he was) But I didn't think it entirely necessary to take a 4 litre bottle of water on top of his already overflowing bike! There were also quite a few fashion icons with equally fashionable colourful fixies. Not sure how there cardigan and lightweight plimsolls would feel after dark in the middle of Suffolk.Joining up with iZap and friend, we left early to avoid the crowds as Ross had previously said how busy it had been at the various stops . But even so, there were several riders out on the route. Very impressed with this one, the dogs seemed happy as well.



The riding up through Epping and into Suffolk was great, the following wind is always flattering and my Garmin was behaving itself as we went through so many quiet and sleepy villages. We got to the refreshment stop at Sible Hedingham as they were opening and were able to leave our bikes by the front door! So no queues and hot soup, which were very welcome. By the time we were leaving it was getting very busy, so our timing was perfect.



A lack of sleep the night before meant that by the time we got to Needham Market I was in a bad way and starting to nod off. I looked around the services on the A14, which was completely shut and in the end I found a quite spot in the shelter of a bin, where I was able to have a sit down snooze for 15 minutes. This was just what I needed to get me going again. The next refreshment stop at the house in the middle of nowhere was the next highlight. Coffee and a bacon roll and a nice chat with User10571 and I was ready for the final leg. The sunrise just outside a village called Bruisyard was brief and spectacular and spurred me on to get to the coast.




By the time I got to Dunwich, my fellow riders were ready to set off again. The Cafe was rammed with a queue out of the door, so I didn't think I would be missing much if I left. Obviously I did get the obligatory photo to prove I got there. 





I rode with Ross, iZap and friend for about 15 miles then my tiredness got the better of me again and after nearly falling asleep whilst riding a couple of times, I decided to have another nap. I found a lovely old fashioned bus shelter near Woodbridge and had about 20 mins shuteye. You may have noticed me if you went past. Refreshed I set off again on my own and very soon realised it was a lot harder without someone to shelter behind when cycling into a strong wind. I think the ride was scenic, but this was now about getting home! I had a luck break before Colchester when I stopped at a garage with a Coop shop to get lunch and avoided a very heavy shower, but as I got nearer to Chelmsford the heavens opened with a vengeance. There was no option but to get on with it. Like others before I now realise that sealskin socks aren't so great when torrents of water running down your leg get inside them! Luckily, I met up with RB58 and iZap in Chelmsford and I was able to ride with them to the Dartford Crossing. I had been riding for nearly 24 hours and although the 250 miles was in grasp I decided to call it a day and get the train home. This was my longest single ride ever, so quite pleased with myself, although a little disappointed I didn't push on for the extra 12.5 miles, but by then I was cold and wet and needed a longer sleep in a more comfortable place.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jul 2011)

Would the female hipster have been wearing black tights and black shorts?

One of the things I love about the cycling community, especially on long rides, is that there are always people willing to stop and help.

Just before I missed the Sible food stop, a group of us were at a corner and a guy rolled up asking if anyone had a spare tyre as his mate had had way too many puntures and the tyre had 'retired'. Incredibly, someone had one! Hopefully this enabled the friend to continue but I was amazed that the spare tyre person and someone needing a tyre were in the same place at the same time 

I lent my pump to someone who had puncture probs and collected it at the beach cos I missed the food stop and my phone had no signal which I hadn't realised til I arrived on the beach. Turning the phone off then on didn't occur to me til I was on the SC coach en route to London 

I would agree that a p-kit would be the basic thing to carry and I now don't leave home without mine, but am heartened by the knowledge that someone else would have what I need if it came to it.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jul 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> Would the female hipster have been wearing black tights and black shorts?




I can't remember but she was wearing a retro cycling cap like this one.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

lah de dah retro cycle cap but no pump ...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> lah de dah retro cycle cap but no pump ...


----------



## MacB (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> old skool me, I'd be ashamed to have a lady fix my flat, even more than letting another bloke do it, even worse letting another bloke fix my bird's flat
> 
> it's not like changing a tube is rocket science is it, that's the trouble with inner London riders, there's always a bus/train station/bike shop to sort you out, but still ...
> 
> ...



 brilliant Tynan, anything particular you'd like on your headstone?


----------



## MacB (18 Jul 2011)

it is a bit gobsmacking that folks would set off on this sort of thing without the ability to effect minor repairs...I'd probably be weighing up chucking a rack and pannier on so that I could carry enough tools and spares


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2011)

Last time I did it, courtesy of the Flying Dodo troupe, it was just a longer night ride and no hardship at all... can't understand what all the fuss is about. Getting there at pace is a different matter. And well done SD - just keep on stopping to help - it's good for the soul. But don't complain if folk haven't any idea... it is often the case, and it is gentlemen like you who 'absorb and go' , that will stay long in their memory.


----------



## tmcd35 (18 Jul 2011)

MacB said:


> it is a bit gobsmacking that folks would set off on this sort of thing without the ability to effect minor repairs...I'd probably be weighing up chucking a rack and pannier on so that I could carry enough tools and spares



I learnt my lesson getting three flats on the IoW Randonnee a couple of years back. I now carry pump, puncture kit, spare tubs and multitool everywhere. Problem is I've done at least 2000 miles and even riding into a raised manhole cover (small one, for bt or something), as I did Saturday night, hasn't phased my Marathon Plus's. The tyres are bomb proof  (needless to say I completed the DunRun without getting a puncture).


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Jul 2011)

I started writing a report but lost my way. 

sooo


The Lows
Worrying about the gout in my ankle all night and the desperate need to keep hydrated.
Gethin ( No 1 son) having the first chute of the night on Lea valley road( He was fine and adrenalin meant he dropped me far behind after he got back on)
Forgetting to pack the GPS
the No of hills ( I don't do hills ok ?)
Gethin getting cold and tired just before rest stop and worrying me.
The last 20 miles which seemed endless
The really scary driving of the WAGS heading to the beach to pick up riders


Highs

Seeing the huge crowd at the pub.
Lusting after Aunty Helen's new machine
Laughing at the Geezer with the out of control dog was was arguing " Yaar in Laandaaan Naaww, this is my Maaannaaa, , you don't caaame and tell me whaaat taaa do in Laaandaan "
the huge buzz of the stream going along Lea Road.
The Tail wind.
The huge crowd or riders outside a pub, somewhere.
The stove cooking up hot noodles in 3 minutes at the rest stop
The manic bell ringer
The Bacon roll stop and a chance to stop and chat
Meeting and chatting with Leyton Condor, somehere, more than once.
The buzz


Would I do it again?

To be honest probably not, but only because of the logistics of getting to start, from finish but it's a brilliant event and thanks to all those that work so hard to make it happen.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

I think I saw you en route LYB, certainly someone on a brommie of yellow hue, did it have some sort of yellow illumination, it seem to glow a bit?


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> I think I saw you en route LYB, certainly someone on a brommie of yellow hue, did it have some sort of yellow illumination, it seem to glow a bit?




Not me!

I was on the Ridgeback, for the second half I was wearing a flashing Scout Necker.


I got scalped more than once by various Brompton riders, I was a bit sanguine about one because it was a S bar with what looked like X ends , but one of the scalpers was riding a two speed! :-(


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Jul 2011)

Weren't those light up wheels awesome?


----------



## Alberto (18 Jul 2011)

It was also our first DD and we really had a fantastic time on Saturday. Of the very few known faces, we only met Will (and his heavily loaded army bike!)...We took it very easy and made it to the beach by 8:20 am, just in time for a swim and some sun.

Since no one has mentioned the experience on the coaches back to London, we did not know that they started loading bikes from 9:30 am ...meaning that if you got your bike loaded you had to get on the bus immediately. We ended up getting get on board shortly after that and were on our way by 11:10 am. Although we were slightly annoyed at this unexpected system, we happily arrived in rainy London by 2:15 pm after the bus got lost somewhere near the Olympic park. It really was impressive to see all those bikes being taken out of the lorries, and we were very glad that ours made it ok, with no scratches or anything. The southwark people did a very good job.

We were also quite surprised at people's lack of preparation, specially regarding lights! A good number of them rode without any lights at all, and were seen cycling solo in the middle of the night!

Best thing was the incredible amount of different bikes, people of all ages, empty roads, and good weather. We will definetely do next year's DD but probably cycle somewhere to get the train back, or even attempt a full ride back.


----------



## deckertim (18 Jul 2011)

deckertim said:


> What a ride this was. I had set myself a goal of doing a 250 mile ride within 24 hours and this seemed a good chance. However, the weather forecast leading up to the event wasn't great and having heard about the FNRTTC the day before I was nervous to put it mildly. I met up with RB58 at Dartford and we cycled up to London Fields against a headwind, which was promising for the rest of the ride as it would be behind us. Then when we were in Lee the heavens opened and I had visions of a cold wet night. Fortunately this quickly blew over and by the time we went over London Bridge all we could see was blue sky. We arrived early, but already the streets were getting crowded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few more pictures here http://www.flickr.co...57627098054319/


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (18 Jul 2011)

Who was out on the route taking photographs in the noisy white car? If anyone knows who it was can they let me know I need an "action " shot for a fundraising purposes for my Scout Group.


----------



## User10571 (18 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> ..... it is gentlemen like you who 'absorb and go' , that will stay long in their memory.





Word.


----------



## Tynan (18 Jul 2011)

I gave a young lady and her boyfriend a jelly baby each ...


----------



## chrislov (18 Jul 2011)

*Ride report DD19 with dogsx2
*
2 dogs, 120 miles and 1 night- all to raise £1200 (not there yet) to help fund the work of Maternity Worldwide especially in Ethiopia where their main base of operations are. To donate please go to www.justgiving.com/dunrun2011or *text cris99 to 70070* to donate £10.

Some facts that might help you decide to donate, or just confirm the dogs have more sense than the owner:-

*Total weight* that went by pedal power to Dunwich: 154kg- made up of rider (82kg), (bike 21kg) Moppet (20kg) Peppa (8kg), front box (4kg), dogs stuff and dog food (4kg), Filibus spares and tools (8kg), my food and snacks (3kg), water (4kg)

*Bike:* Pretty standard Filibus Cargo bike, with seven speed Nexus Hub twined with a front triple (couldn’t afford a Rohloff but needed greater range)- 3,000 plus kms and still works well

*Total time* to get to Dunwich: 13hrs 10 minutes

*Total time cycling*: 10hrs 52minutes

*Average speed* to Dunwich: 16.75kms

*Max speed* to Dunwich: 55.10km

*Dogs*: Moppet (13yrs) & Peppa (a bouncy 13 weeks old puppy) both English Springer Spaniel

*Best part of ride:* watching the moon emerge from the torrential rain clouds and staying dry throughout

*Worst part of ride:* Missing out on the bacon butty, all sold out, 30km before Dunwich & Tigger, the spaniel who cycled DD18, still sulking 48hrs later for being left at home

*PS:* Maternity Worldwide is also organising their 5th Ethiopian charity ride, 2- 15 March 2012 from Addis to the hospital in Gimbie where their main projects are located see www.maternityworldwide.org for more details of their amazing work and how to join their ride.

*Questions I get asked:-*

*q1: How do the dogs stay in the box?*

a: From puppies they have always travelled by bike and they each have a dog car harness attached to the handlebar stem but so far only when another dog attacks the bike have any of them ever tried to jump out

*q2: Don’t the dogs get bored?*

a: They seem to love going for rides in their Filibus, getting especially excited when the cargo bike is wheeled out for trips to Hyde Park, charity rides and the odd long distance ride. They sleep a lot of the time but the dawn chorus, bats and roosters gets them reasonably excited

*q3: Don’t they make the bike unstable?*

a: Not really- the Filibus can take 50kg (or all three of my springer spaniels- well at least while Peppa is a puppy) in the front and 25kg on the rack at the back and the long wheel base makes it pretty stable

*q4: Isn’t it slow up hills?*

a: yes v slow, but having a triple on the front helps get the most out of the 7 speed Nexus hub and it really picks up speed going down hill 

*q5: Why take a the dogs on a bike?*

a: It’s a lot of fun, lots of people speak to you, or more precisely speak to the dogs and then occasionally speak to me. It also helps get publicity and fundraising for charity.

*Q6: And next year?*

a: DD18 was with Tigger (we also cycled from London Berlin in May), DD19 was with Peppa and Moppet, so DD20- well anything is possible but it would mean having to adapt the back carrier to take one of the Springers and either saving up and buying a Rohloff or fitting an even smaller chain ring on the triple but I am not sure I could balance the bike and cycle much slower... but never say never


----------



## AKA Bob (18 Jul 2011)

Had a great ride even after 4 punctures! Hit a stone just after the half way stop which sliced through my tyre and caused various clever and desperate patching attempts for the next 60 miles. Now no longer smile at those poor souls standing by the roadside and consider myself a master of the rear wheel puncture repair on a Brompton. Thankfully kept my sanity as I had joined up with Rupert the designer from Brompton when my problems started. Can not praise the virtues of a full english with coffee and a pint as offered by the pub more!

PS Delzegg, don't worry new tyres fitted today. Fingers crossed for Paris


----------



## AKA Bob (18 Jul 2011)

Chrislov, welcome to CC. I have to say thank you for putting a smile on my face even when you said that we still had 40 miles to go. Just like last year you seemed always to be in front of us!


----------



## PoweredByVeg (18 Jul 2011)

chrislov Sir, you are a hero 

I shall donate straight away, especially as my little girl just loves your doggies


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> I can't remember but she was wearing a retro cycling cap like this one.



Not the woman I was thinking of, but that cap does remind me of another fixed gear rider.


----------



## Sugoi (19 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> that's the trouble with inner London riders, there's always a bus/train station/bike shop to sort you out, but still ...



you mean some inner London riders.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (19 Jul 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> Well, my sleeping pattern is completely ****ed.




My ankle hurts. Maybe doing the ride stuffed with drugs to stop the pain wasn't such a great idea?


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2011)

live for the day, as long as it gets better


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2011)

Tynan said:


> live for the day, as long as it gets better



On your headstone, or just general health advice, Tynan? It almost sounds like a load of carpe...


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2011)

my advice to DD riders with gouty ankles

and rather late in the day, my solitary picture taken of a planned evening of reportage at every stop, before the phone succumbed to sweat, team erm cyclechat, kinda, look at will raring to go off like a rocket

me, Linton and Richard from my work, 4F and will


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2011)

Tynan, that's not a bad shot actually from that antique camera


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2011)

anything that I've ever owned takes a lovely picture as long as I let someone else do it, otherwise rubbish

no dissing the camera, I'm now instant messaging, facebooking and now a twitter feed of this Friday's pub crawl to let late arrival join as and when, and know what beers we've drunk as we drink them, crisps, peanuts etc as we eat them

yes, anyone that wants to be part of history is welcome to attend!

Tynan is @mickythehippo


----------



## rb58 (19 Jul 2011)

I'm not sure tonight's spin class was a good idea with my 'DD and back' legs...... :-(


----------



## Tynan (19 Jul 2011)

deedy, I ridden in the last two days with mixed feelings, legs weak but growing strobger, anything vaguely uphill defeat legs at once, bit sore especially what appears to be a small cluster of saddle sores that might need an absolute rest, hopedully Friday when I train in pre out on the lash


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2011)

1403819 said:


> Are we talking hypothetically here?



Heh heh. I was, actually, although now that you mention it there is some ignoble satisfaction to be had from noting that I have seen young men of the most enviable grace, souplesse and power on two wheels not only make a complete horlicks of a simple replacement/inflation task, but also rely for the purpose on equipment which they apparently don't have the faintest idea how to use. I name no names, and wouldn't dare to mention the Blackpool FNRttC...


----------



## 4F (20 Jul 2011)

rb58 said:


> I'm not sure tonight's spin class was a good idea with my 'DD and back' legs...... :-(



 I did spin yesterday morning before work and it was 45 mins of seated climbs, legs felt suprisingly OK and I am pleased to say no backside / saddle interface issues.


----------



## leyton condor (22 Jul 2011)

Well DD number 3 ticked off. Quite a contrast to last year and 2 hours slower but no less enjoyable. I suffered a bit with the low temperature and a bad stomach at the food stop, but it passed. A pair of leggings would have come in very handy (I was shivering so much at one point i could hardly control the bike). Apart from that it was a great ride. Bumped into a few forumers, Tynan, 4F and Will at the start and Little yellow brompton and his son a few times on route (I hope you guys had a good trip back to Gods own country). 
One moment that sticks in the mind was talking to a guy on the Lea Bridge Road who was from Walthamstow. "I was sitting in this restaurant up the road here last year when you all went past" he explained. He got up from the table, went outside and asked a group of cyclists what was going on and they explained that they were doing the Dunwich Dynamo. " I told them next year I will come as well, and here I am" 
Well I hope he enjoyed it and got to the end.
Very glad I fitted some new tyres to the bike on the Saturday morning as I have never seen so many people mending punctures.

Roll on June 30th 2012.


----------



## 4F (22 Jul 2011)

You should have said Leyton, I had a pair of Ron Hills in my bag that I didn't use  

Agree about the tyres, I put a new set of gatorskins on the week before and glad I did. Earlier date next year due to the Olympics, already pencilled in.


----------



## leyton condor (22 Jul 2011)

Olympics....pah. I didn't manage to get any tickets and the speed we were travelling to Dunwich at I don't think I will qualify to take part.


----------



## 4F (22 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Olympics....pah. I didn't manage to get any tickets and the speed we were travelling to Dunwich at I don't think I will qualify to take part.



Agreed, I was slower this year getting in at 6:40 with an average of 13.3 however I was mindful of the 32 miles back home afterwards.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (22 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> You should have said Leyton, I had a pair of Ron Hills in my bag that I didn't use
> 
> Snap!


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (22 Jul 2011)

leyton condor said:


> Well DD number 3 ticked off. Quite a contrast to last year and 2 hours slower but no less enjoyable. I suffered a bit with the low temperature and a bad stomach at the food stop, but it passed. A pair of leggings would have come in very handy (I was shivering so much at one point i could hardly control the bike). Apart from that it was a great ride. Bumped into a few forumers, Tynan, 4F and Will at the start and Little yellow brompton and his son a few times on route (I hope you guys had a good trip back to Gods own country).




We did thanks, after a loonnng lost trudge through London, we eventaully got home a 23:55


----------



## TechnoTim2011 (5 Aug 2011)

I sat outside my house in Sudbury and tried to take some photos (which came out badly) and some video which wasn't all that bad. So if you want to see what the dun run looks like from the viewpoint of a bystander (and of course maybe spot yourself passing by) have a loo

Video 1 and Video 2

Oh and feel free to share them


----------

